# Bruxelles sotto attacco : esplosioni in metrò ed all'aeroporto



## brenin (22 Marzo 2016)

*Bruxelles sotto attacco : esplosioni in metrò ed all'aeroporto*

http://www.repubblica.it/esteri/2016/03/22/news/esplosioni_aeroporto_bruxelles-136033299/?ref=HREA-1


----------



## Eratò (22 Marzo 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> http://www.repubblica.it/esteri/2016/03/22/news/esplosioni_aeroporto_bruxelles-136033299/?ref=HREA-1


Ci sono state delle esplosioni anche alla Metro....


----------



## brenin (22 Marzo 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ci sono state delle esplosioni anche alla Metro....


Tra l'altro la stazione della metro è  molto vicina al palazzo dell'unione europea. Ci sono però molte più ombre che luci - a mio avviso - sull'operato della polizia belga ( vedasi l'irruzione nell'appartamento che credevano vuoto... ).


----------



## ologramma (22 Marzo 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> http://www.repubblica.it/esteri/2016/03/22/news/esplosioni_aeroporto_bruxelles-136033299/?ref=HREA-1


leggo adesso è sono dispiaciuto , forse si è voluto dare un segnale perchè è una sede della comunità europea  troppo accondiscenti e ma si diciamocelo troppo piagnoni, se sbagliamo a bombardare ne facciamo un processo  ma se loro colpiscono gente inerme non facciamo niente, seguitiamo così che andiamo in paradiso


----------



## oro.blu (22 Marzo 2016)

Mio marito è in aereo ora... Ho sentito la notizia prima della partenza. L'ho avvisato che c'erano stati degli incidenti a Bruxelles. Ok lui parte e arriva in areoporti minori... Ma ormai non si sta più sicuri ovunque.
Ed anche ad avvisarlo che è cambiato. Solo sentirmi dare una risposta lapidaria del tipo, be se cade questo almeno la facciamo finita.
Ca....o possibile mica gli voglio così male!!! E sto in pensiero. Non si sta tranquilli più.


----------



## banshee (22 Marzo 2016)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Mio marito è in aereo ora... Ho sentito la notizia prima della partenza. L'ho avvisato che c'erano stati degli incidenti a Bruxelles. Ok lui parte e arriva in areoporti minori... Ma ormai non si sta più sicuri ovunque.
> Ed anche ad avvisarlo che è cambiato. Solo sentirmi dare una risposta lapidaria del tipo, be se cade questo almeno la facciamo finita.
> Ca....o possibile mica gli voglio così male!!! E sto in pensiero. Non si sta tranquilli più.


eh ti capisco sullo stare in pensiero. però non posso dargli torto, nel senso... uno non ci deve pensare e deve andare avanti.

e te lo dice una che lavora dietro al Vaticano..


----------



## ologramma (22 Marzo 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> eh ti capisco sullo stare in pensiero. però non posso dargli torto, nel senso... uno non ci deve pensare e deve andare avanti.
> 
> e te lo dice una che lavora *dietro al Vaticano.*.


silenziosa come zona


----------



## banshee (22 Marzo 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> silenziosa come zona


..tranquilla e poco trafficata :rotfl: 

scendo tutti a giorni a Lepanto, sempre in compagnia dei ragazzi dell'esercito col kalashnicov, ogni tanto la troviamo ancora chiusa per allarme bomba... e niente, bisogna essere fatalisti, positivi e salutarsi sempre bene


----------



## ologramma (22 Marzo 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ..tranquilla e poco trafficata :rotfl:
> 
> scendo tutti a giorni a Lepanto, sempre in compagnia dei ragazzi dell'esercito col kalashnicov, ogni tanto la troviamo ancora chiusa per allarme bomba... e niente, bisogna essere fatalisti, positivi e salutarsi sempre bene


sai cosa mi fai ricordare :carneval:  non c'era ancora la metro ma li ho fatto il servizio militare bei tempi è quasi passato mezzo secolo


----------



## perplesso (22 Marzo 2016)

Perdonatemi ma non riesco ad essere dispiaciuto


----------



## oscuro (22 Marzo 2016)

*E*



banshee ha detto:


> eh ti capisco sullo stare in pensiero. però non posso dargli torto, nel senso... uno non ci deve pensare e deve andare avanti.
> 
> e te lo dice una che lavora dietro al Vaticano..


Esatto,devi mettere in conto tutto.


----------



## perplesso (22 Marzo 2016)

[h=1]Bruxelles sotto attacco: esplosioni all'aeroporto e in metro[/h]         [h=2]Urla  in arabo, poi le raffiche di mitra e le esplosioni. Il Terminal A  completamente devastato: le esplosioni sono avvenute nella sala partenza  vicino al banco dell'American Airlines. Colpite anche le stazioni della  metropolitana Maalbeek e Schuman



[/h]                                                          	            Andrea Indini      - Mar, 22/03/2016 - 10:37                 







                                             Bruxelles  è sotto attacco. L'Europa è di nuovo sotto attacco. Le urla in arabo,  le raffiche di mitra sui passeggeri pronti a imbarcarsi, quindi le *esplosioni* devastanti. 














Prima è stato colpito l'*aeroporto internazionale* "Zaventen" dove sono state ammazzate tredici persone e altre trentacinque sono rimaste ferite. Quindi è toccato alle stazioni metropolitane Maalbeek, che si trova a due passi dalla Commissione Ue, e Schuman. Qui si parla di almeno dieci *morti*.
Città  blindata, esercito in strada, traffico completamente paralizzato per  permettere il passaggio delle ambulanze. Bruxelles si risveglia in  guerra. Sono da poco passate le 8. L'aeroporto di Bruxelles viene scosso  due volte, una *detonazione* dietro l'altra. Il Terminal A viene completamente devastato. In entrambi i casi viene colpita la *sala partenze*,  vicino al banco dell'American Airlines. Tutte le vetrate vanno in  frantumi. E i detriti sbalzano ovunque. Un impatto talmente forte da  lasciare a terra corpi anche sul marciapiede dell'ingresso della hall  delle partenze, davanti all'hotel Sheraton. Subito dopo le due  esplosioni, un terzo ordigno viene rinvenuto inesploso vicino al banco  della Brussels Airlines. Secondo fonti vicine alle indagini, in azione  ci sarebbe stato almeno un *kamikaze*.

Un'altra terribile strage mette in ginocchio l'*Europa*.  Che, a pochi mesi dal massacro di Parigi, si riscopre estremanente  vulnerabile. Tanto che in molti si chiedono come sia stato possibile che  in un momento in cui l'attenzione avrebbe dovuto essere alta possa  essere stato colpito, come se niente fosse, uno scalo internazionale e  la metropolitana di una capitale europea. Le autorità hanno subito  alzato il livello di allerta a 4, il massimo previsto. E Lodewijk De  Witte, governatore del Brabante fiammingo, ha attivato il "piano  catastrofe". Le esplosioni hanno colpito Bruxelles in un momento in cui  il Belgio era già in alto stato d'allerta. Venerdì scorso, a Molenbeek, è  stato arrestato *Salah Abdeslam*, il terrorista belga di  origini marocchine che aveva condotto gli attacchi terroristici del 13  novembre a Parigi dove erano state ammazzate 130 persone. La stessa  procura belga aveva lanciato l'allarme per nuovi attentati terroristici.  "Siamo lontani dall'aver risolto il puzzle - aveva ammesso ieri  il procuratore federale belga Frédéric van Leeuw - il fatto di aver  trovato dei combattenti stranieri dotati di armi pesanti è naturalmente  preoccupante - ha aggiunto - è evidente che non erano qui per un pic  nic. L'inchiesta dovrà determinare se pianificavano degli attentati". Non hanno fatto in tempo a prevenirli.

http://www.ilgiornale.it/news/mondo/due-esplosioni-allaeroporto-bruxelles-1237979.html


----------



## banshee (22 Marzo 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Esatto,devi mettere in conto tutto.


mamma mia clà, salutamose sempre bene, che te devo dì


----------



## oscuro (22 Marzo 2016)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> mamma mia clà, salutamose sempre bene, che te devo dì


Banshee ci son persone che mettono in conto ogni cosa quando escono la mattina....e che devi fare?


----------



## banshee (22 Marzo 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Banshee ci son persone che mettono in conto ogni cosa quando escono la mattina....e che devi fare?


lo so, l'abbiamo fatto una marea di volte questo discorso io e te  e hai ragione, lo sai...

...può succedere qualunque cosa, "e allora gli incidenti, e le malattie, e le ragazze italiane (stelline belle ) nel pullman in Spagna", si lo so, ma a me gli attentati generano una grande paura irrazionale. non ci posso fare niente.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Esatto,devi mettere in conto tutto.


Anche che una deficiente vada contromano sulla rampa dell'autostrada.


----------



## oscuro (22 Marzo 2016)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> lo so, l'abbiamo fatto una marea di volte questo discorso io e te  e hai ragione, lo sai...
> 
> ...può succedere qualunque cosa, "e allora gli incidenti, e le malattie, e le ragazze italiane (stelline belle ) nel pullman in Spagna", si lo so, ma a me gli attentati generano una grande paura irrazionale. non ci posso fare niente.


Nel mio caso,mi chiedo sempre quanto sarò pronto......


----------



## oscuro (22 Marzo 2016)

*Si*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche che una deficiente vada contromano sulla rampa dell'autostrada.


Esatto:rotfl:e devi mettere nel conto pure che passeranno mesi prima di vederti risarcito il danno....:rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (22 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche che una deficiente vada contromano sulla rampa dell'autostrada.


anche che uno con l'SLK ti investa al semaforo mentre stai in bicicletta, perchè gli sta venendo un coccolone.


hanno dannatamente ragione i buddhisti sull'impermanenza


----------



## perplesso (22 Marzo 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> lo so, l'abbiamo fatto una marea di volte questo discorso io e te  e hai ragione, lo sai...
> 
> ...può succedere qualunque cosa, "e allora gli incidenti, e le malattie, e le ragazze italiane (stelline belle ) nel pullman in Spagna", si lo so, ma a me gli attentati generano una grande paura irrazionale. non ci posso fare niente.


è lo scopo degli attentati creare grandi paure irrazionali.    non è che ci devi fare qualcosa, non è neanche tuo compito.

però puoi cominciare a pensare alle tue 10 stelle marine da salvare.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2016)

Anche senza essere buddisti un po' di fatalismo non fa male. È per me il modo migliore di contrastare il terrorismo.


----------



## banshee (22 Marzo 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> è lo scopo degli attentati creare grandi paure irrazionali.    non è che ci devi fare qualcosa, non è neanche tuo compito.
> 
> però puoi cominciare a pensare alle tue 10 stelle marine da salvare.



era un modo di dire, certo che non ci devo fare niente, io esco e vado a lavoro tutti i giorni e faccio tutto come sempre, mica mi licenzio o do in escandescenze dettate dal panico sotto la metro A. 

scusa non ho capito la battuta sulle stelle marine.


----------



## Nobody (22 Marzo 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> lo so, l'abbiamo fatto una marea di volte questo discorso io e te  e hai ragione, lo sai...
> 
> ...può succedere qualunque cosa, "e allora gli incidenti, e le malattie, e le ragazze italiane (stelline belle ) nel pullman in Spagna", si lo so, ma a me gli attentati generano una grande paura irrazionale. non ci posso fare niente.


E' vero, siamo nelle mani del caso (o del destino, a seconda di come si preferisce vedere le cose). A maggior ragione secondo me questo ci insegna che, fatta salva una normale e sana prudenza, è inutile preoccuparsi troppo. C'è chi si è fatto l'intera guerra mondiale e ne è uscito bene, e un altro che esce di casa e gli casca un vaso di fiori in testa.


----------



## banshee (22 Marzo 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> E' vero, siamo nelle mani del caso (o del destino, a seconda di come si preferisce vedere le cose). A maggior ragione secondo me questo ci insegna che, fatta salva una normale e sana prudenza, è inutile preoccuparsi troppo. C'è chi si è fatto l'intera guerra mondiale e ne è uscito bene, e un altro che esce di casa e gli casca un vaso di fiori in testa.


oh ciao! e tu chi sei?


----------



## Nobody (22 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche senza essere buddisti un po' di fatalismo non fa male. È per me il modo migliore di contrastare il terrorismo.


Sono d'accordo su un po' di fatalismo. Il modo migliore sarebbe smettere di finanziarlo.


----------



## Nobody (22 Marzo 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> oh ciao! e tu chi sei?


Nessunoooo......  :carneval:


----------



## banshee (22 Marzo 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Nessunoooo......  :carneval:


alfin tornasti a Itaca, invece de sta in giro pe sirene e maghe :carneval:


----------



## perplesso (22 Marzo 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> era un modo di dire, certo che non ci devo fare niente, io esco e vado a lavoro tutti i giorni e faccio tutto come sempre, mica mi licenzio o do in escandescenze dettate dal panico sotto la metro A.
> 
> scusa non ho capito la battuta sulle stelle marine.


quella delle stelle marine è un racconto di un monaco buddhista che,dopo un uragano, si trova in riva al mare.

sa che dopo una tempesta il mare butta a terra un sacco di roba.      il monaco vede tante stelle marine spiaggiate ed inizia a ributtarle in acqua.   ma è da solo, è sera e riesce a ributtarne in acqua poche.

gli si avvicina un secondo monaco che lo rimprovera perchè giudica l'azione del primo monaco inutile, perchè da solo non potrà mai ributtare a mare tutte le stelle marine spiaggiate.

il primo monaco si ferma un attimo, guarda il secondo mano che lo rimprovera e non fa niente e gli risponde:

"se invece di stare lì a fare nulla e a rimproverarmi, ti fossi chinato ad aiutarmi, avresti salvato 10 stella marine anche tu"


il senso di questa storia è che nessuno può salvare tutto il mondo da solo.  ma se ognuno si impegna a salvare almeno 10 persone care, allora il mondo si salva da solo.

non ho una ricetta certa da dare.   so che voglio salvare te e per salvarti devo rimanere tranquillo e pensare a come meglio proteggerti.     e la prima cosa che devo fare per proteggerti è sapere che non possiamo accogliere chiunque, perchè chiunque non viene qui in pace.


----------



## Nobody (22 Marzo 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> alfin tornasti a Itaca, invece de sta in giro pe sirene e maghe :carneval:


e come da copione, dopo aver sfrociato i proci e dato una botta a Penelope, subito ripartito :carneval:


----------



## banshee (22 Marzo 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> quella delle stelle marine è un racconto di un monaco buddhista che,dopo un uragano, si trova in riva al mare.
> 
> sa che dopo una tempesta il mare butta a terra un sacco di roba.      il monaco vede tante stelle marine spiaggiate ed inizia a ributtarle in acqua.   ma è da solo, è sera e riesce a ributtarne in acqua poche.
> 
> ...


non la conoscevo la storia, molto bella.

sul discorso dell'accoglienza, mi spiace ma io penso che noi abbiamo avuto un grande, grandissimo, immenso e non so quanto meritato culo a nascere dalla parte giusta del mare.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Marzo 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> Perdonatemi ma non riesco ad essere dispiaciuto


Male... Tocca essere sempre dispiaciuti


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Marzo 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Esatto:rotfl:e devi mettere nel conto pure che passeranno mesi prima di vederti risarcito il danno....:rotfl:


A chi lo dici, io ci ho messo 5 anni che il tizio che mi ha investito non era assicurato


----------



## perplesso (22 Marzo 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> non la conoscevo la storia, molto bella.
> 
> sul discorso dell'accoglienza, mi spiace ma io penso che noi abbiamo avuto un grande, grandissimo, immenso e non so quanto meritato culo a nascere dalla parte giusta del mare.


ma è questo modo di ragionare che induce l'accoglienza indiscriminata.    non abbiamo avuto culo.   abbiamo sviluppato una cultura differente.   cui abbiamo voltato le spalle per votarci a questi belin di sensi di colpa collettivi.

e quelli che hanno attaccato la Francia l'anno scorso e Bruxelles stamane, su queste cose sono bravissimi a giocarci.


ovvio che se noi foraggiamo questo pensiero andando a destabilizzare senza manco avere una chiara visione strategica del perchè lo facciamo tutto il mediterraneo, non è che poi ci dobbiamo stupire se sta gente s'incazza.

solo che giustificare tutto questo con le colpe storiche non serve.    a noi serve recuperare il sano spirito di combattimento di un tempo.

Perchè vedi, il nodo principale non è che questa gente ci odia.   è che non ci rispetta, perchè vede che siamo i primi a non avere rispetto di noi stessi.


e se ci pensi bene è uno dei temi ricorrenti qui sul forum, quello di avere rispetto di se stessi, perchè se non ci rispettiamo noi per primi, non possiamo pretendere che gli altri lo facciano.


vale per le relazioni affettive e vale per le nazioni ed i popoli.  stesso medesimo principio


----------



## perplesso (22 Marzo 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Male... Tocca essere sempre dispiaciuti


mal cercato non fa male, dicevano i vecchi.  o una cosa similare.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Marzo 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> mal cercato non fa male, dicevano i vecchi.  o una cosa similare.


Eh ma il mal non l'hanno mica cercato coloro che sono morti.


----------



## banshee (22 Marzo 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma è questo modo di ragionare che induce l'accoglienza indiscriminata.    non abbiamo avuto culo.   abbiamo sviluppato una cultura differente.   cui abbiamo voltato le spalle per votarci a questi belin di sensi di colpa collettivi.
> 
> e quelli che hanno attaccato la Francia l'anno scorso e Bruxelles stamane, su queste cose sono bravissimi a giocarci.
> 
> ...


guarda non so che dirti. io sono terra terra su queste cose. possiamo parlare di arte, di filosofia e letteratura greca, ma con me le analisi approfondite sulle dinamiche geopolitiche dal 753 a.c. ad oggi funzionano poco, limite mio.


----------



## oro.blu (22 Marzo 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> lo so, l'abbiamo fatto una marea di volte questo discorso io e te  e hai ragione, lo sai...
> 
> ...può succedere qualunque cosa, "e allora gli incidenti, e le malattie, e le ragazze italiane (stelline belle ) nel pullman in Spagna", si lo so, ma a me gli attentati generano una grande paura irrazionale. non ci posso fare niente.


si ok, ma l'incidente non è volontario. dispiace fa male ma è un incidente.......Uccidere con la volontà di farlo è un altra cosa. Il dolore credo che sia ancora più devastante. Se ci può essere un di più nel dolore di una perdita


----------



## Nobody (22 Marzo 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> non la conoscevo la storia, molto bella.
> 
> *sul discorso dell'accoglienza, mi spiace ma io penso che noi abbiamo avuto un grande, grandissimo, immenso e non so quanto meritato culo a nascere dalla parte giusta del mare*.


Quoto! E qualcuno dovrebbe dirci: meritatelo! Come il capitano morente al soldato Ryan, alla fine del film. 
La questione dell'emigrazione mondiale è apparentemente molto complessa, ma fondamentalmente se i governi davvero volessero, la risolverebbero in pochissimo tempo.


----------



## perplesso (22 Marzo 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eh ma il mal non l'hanno mica cercato coloro che sono morti.


hanno creduto di essere al sicuro quando non lo erano e quest'illusione gli è stata confermata da chi invece avrebbe dovuto ricordargli che nessuno è al sicuro.



banshee ha detto:


> guarda non so che dirti. io sono terra terra su queste cose. possiamo parlare di arte, di filosofia e letteratura greca, ma con me le analisi approfondite sulle dinamiche geopolitiche dal 753 a.c. ad oggi funzionano poco, limite mio.


gli è che costoro non vogliono discutere con una donna di arte,filosofia e letteratura greca.   non vogliono proprio discutere con una donna.

uno dei nodi, anche senza scendere sul piano dell'analisi geostrategica, culturali è questo.    ci sono incompatibilità che non sono sanabili.

è come voler credere alla convivenza tra creazionisti ed evoluzionisti.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Quoto! E qualcuno dovrebbe dirci: meritatelo! Come il capitano morente al soldato Ryan, alla fine del film.
> La questione dell'emigrazione mondiale è apparentemente molto complessa, ma fondamentalmente se i governi davvero volessero, la risolverebbero in pochissimo tempo.


Ma i nemici sono utili.


----------



## Nobody (22 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma i nemici sono utili.


I nemici sono fondamentali, per qualunque potere.


----------



## perplesso (22 Marzo 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Quoto! E qualcuno dovrebbe dirci: meritatelo! Come il capitano morente al soldato Ryan, alla fine del film.
> La questione dell'emigrazione mondiale è apparentemente molto complessa, ma fondamentalmente se i governi davvero volessero, la risolverebbero in pochissimo tempo.


in poco tempo no.    dovresti eradicare la dinastia saudita, senza farlo apparire un favore agli sciiti, e consentire l'accesso al comando della nazione che contiene La Mecca ad una dinastia regnante di tipo giordano o marocchino.

operazione nè semplice nè rapida.


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Marzo 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma i nemici sono utili.


Vero anche questo


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Marzo 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> in poco tempo no.    dovresti eradicare la dinastia saudita, senza farlo apparire un favore agli sciiti, e consentire l'accesso al comando della nazione che contiene La Mecca ad una dinastia regnante di tipo giordano o marocchino.
> 
> operazione nè semplice nè rapida.


Ecco nel frattempo saremo morti spero di vecchiaia ... Se sei scaramantico fai gli scongiuri


----------



## Nobody (22 Marzo 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> in poco tempo no.    dovresti eradicare la dinastia saudita, senza farlo apparire un favore agli sciiti, e consentire l'accesso al comando della nazione che contiene La Mecca ad una dinastia regnante di tipo giordano o marocchino.
> 
> operazione nè semplice nè rapida.


In poco tempo si. I sauditi dipendono totalmente dall'occidente, in primis dagli americani. Basterebbe far loro capire con le buone o con le cattive che i tempi di questi giochini sono finiti per sempre. Ma è esattaemnte ciò che non vogliono fare i governi occidentali... i motivi, mah chissà


----------



## banshee (22 Marzo 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> hanno creduto di essere al sicuro quando non lo erano e quest'illusione gli è stata confermata da chi invece avrebbe dovuto ricordargli che nessuno è al sicuro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma io stavo parlando con te e non con "costoro". 

e quindi? sterminiamo tutti perchè siamo incompatibili e noi siamo migliori?


----------



## perplesso (22 Marzo 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> In poco tempo si. I sauditi dipendono totalmente dall'occidente, in primis dagli americani. Basterebbe far loro capire con le buone o con le cattive che i tempi di questi giochini sono finiti per sempre. Ma è esattaemnte ciò che non vogliono fare i governi occidentali... i motivi, mah chissà


perdonami ma credere di poter sostituire la dinastia che regna su La Mecca come Spalletti sostituisce El Shaarawy con Dzeko è.....abbastanza illusorio.

uno degli scopi della predicazione del Daesh, che sarà stata dichiarata takfir quanto vuoi, ma fa sempre più presa lo stesso sui giovani e non solo, è appunto quello di unire tutti i musulmani sotto la bandiera nera.

un governo infedele che va a mettere le mani su chi deve governare La Mecca fa esattamente quello che il Daesh spera.

chiaro che considerando che tra Obama e la Clinton non fanno mezzo cervello, non sarà questa la motivazione.

cionondimeno, fino a che non fanno sta cazzata, va bene.    possiamo solo confidare in novembre e che vinca un ticket repubblicano in cui almeno il vicepresidente sia uno che capisca di geopolitica e di cultura islamica.

altrimenti siamo strafottuti.


----------



## banshee (22 Marzo 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> perdonami ma credere di poter sostituire la dinastia che regna su La Mecca come Spalletti sostituisce El Shaarawy con Dzeko è.....abbastanza illusorio.
> 
> uno degli scopi della predicazione del Daesh, che sarà stata dichiarata takfir quanto vuoi, ma fa sempre più presa lo stesso sui giovani e non solo, è appunto quello di unire tutti i musulmani sotto la bandiera nera.
> 
> ...


ce pensa Ivana Trump :carneval:


----------



## Skorpio (22 Marzo 2016)

*...*

Per come sento io il problema non sono costoro, ma la nostra infinita e ipocrita cultura occidentale, che vendiamo e imponiamo come perfezione.
"Io non penso come te, ma ti faccio parlare ed esprimere la tua idea, lo vedi come sono bravo?"

Siamo noi a sentirci bravi..


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Marzo 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> perdonami ma credere di poter sostituire la dinastia che regna su La Mecca come Spalletti sostituisce El Shaarawy con Dzeko è.....abbastanza illusorio.
> 
> uno degli scopi della predicazione del Daesh, che sarà stata dichiarata takfir quanto vuoi, ma fa sempre più presa lo stesso sui giovani e non solo, è appunto quello di unire tutti i musulmani sotto la bandiera nera.
> 
> ...


Con trump  stai certo che entro 30 giorni scoppia la terza guerra mondiale, bombe atomiche come se piovesse e ci ritroviamo tutti o quasi in purgatorio mome si dice : mal comune, mezzo gaudio


----------



## perplesso (22 Marzo 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ma io stavo parlando con te e non con "costoro".
> 
> e quindi? sterminiamo tutti perchè siamo incompatibili e noi siamo migliori?


"costoro" hanno esattamente in mente questo.  tieni presente che da piani strategici scoperti, gli obbiettivi del Daesh sono Madrid entro il 2020 e Roma entro il prossimo Giubileo.

io sarei più per porgere tante scuse a Siria,Libia,Egitto,etc....smettere di finanziare il Daesh, lasciare che Assad si riprenda il suo territorio col supporto russo, procedere militarmente alla bonifica di Cirenaica e Sinai e soprattutto smetterla di giocare alla guerra come se fossimo alla playstation.


tutto ciò è necessario, se io e te vogliamo continuare a poter parlare di arte,letteratura,musica e filosofia.

vuoi che ti parli della teoria del feto dormiente?


----------



## banshee (22 Marzo 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> "costoro" hanno esattamente in mente questo.  tieni presente che da piani strategici scoperti, gli obbiettivi del Daesh sono Madrid entro il 2020 e Roma entro il prossimo Giubileo.
> 
> io sarei più per porgere tante scuse a Siria,Libia,Egitto,etc....smettere di finanziare il Daesh, lasciare che Assad si riprenda il suo territorio col supporto russo, procedere militarmente alla bonifica di Cirenaica e Sinai e soprattutto smetterla di giocare alla guerra come se fossimo alla playstation.
> 
> ...


vabbè dai, non è che ci sia tutto sto bisogno di essere ironici, io ero seria che non ci capisco una sega di geopolitica, e perlomeno sono una che ammette la propria ignoranza in qualche materia  piuttosto che travestirsi da tuttologa e guglare o uikipediare tutto per far la faiga sul forum


----------



## perplesso (22 Marzo 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Con trump  stai certo che entro 30 giorni scoppia la terza guerra mondiale, bombe atomiche come se piovesse e ci ritroviamo tutti o quasi in purgatorio mome si dice : mal comune, mezzo gaudio


nah, Trump è più fumo che arrosto ed il GOP stesso non lo vuole.    ma discutere di convenzione aperta parvemi essere OT


----------



## perplesso (22 Marzo 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> vabbè dai, non è che ci sia tutto sto bisogno di essere ironici, io ero seria che non ci capisco una sega di geopolitica, e perlomeno sono una che ammette la propria ignoranza in qualche materia  piuttosto che travestirsi da tuttologa e guglare o uikipediare tutto per far la faiga sul forum


mica sono ironico è che ho molte più cose da dire se parliamo di geostrategia e politica internazionale, che se mi chiedi di letteratura greca  o del pensiero dei presocratici 

però la teoria del feto dormiente dovrebbe essere conosciuta dall'universo mondo, perchè la trovo schifavigliosamente geniale.


----------



## brenin (22 Marzo 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> "costoro" hanno esattamente in mente questo.  tieni presente che da piani strategici scoperti, gli obbiettivi del Daesh sono Madrid entro il 2020 e Roma entro il prossimo Giubileo.
> 
> io sarei più per porgere tante scuse a Siria,Libia,Egitto,etc....smettere di finanziare il Daesh, lasciare che Assad si riprenda il suo territorio col supporto russo, procedere militarmente alla bonifica di Cirenaica e Sinai e soprattutto smetterla di giocare alla guerra come se fossimo alla playstation.
> 
> ...


La "creazione" del Daesh mi ricorda Frankestein, ovvero il "mostro" creato in laboratorio... non è il caso che i "ricercatori" provvedano ad eliminare il male da loro stessi creato ?


----------



## perplesso (22 Marzo 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> La "creazione" del Daesh mi ricorda Frankestein, ovvero il "mostro" creato in laboratorio... non è il caso che i "ricercatori" provvedano ad eliminare il male da loro stessi creato ?


è che gli secca dover andare dai Turchi a dire che devono eliminare la creazione che sta facendo il lavoro sporco coi curdi.

ed a chi finanzia le campagne elettorali di Obama e della Clinton preme che la Turchia entri nell'UE quanto prima.


----------



## brenin (22 Marzo 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> nah, Trump è più fumo che arrosto ed il GOP stesso non lo vuole.    ma discutere di convenzione aperta parvemi essere OT


Il GOP ( come acronimo preferisco intenderlo - visti i tempi che corrono - Greedy Old People ) potrà anche non volerlo,ma qualcuno devono pur candidare.... E si accorgono solo adesso di che "fenomeno" sia Trump....


----------



## perplesso (22 Marzo 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Il GOP ( come acronimo preferisco intenderlo - visti i tempi che corrono - Greedy Old People ) potrà anche non volerlo,ma qualcuno devono pur candidare.... E si accorgono solo adesso di che "fenomeno" sia Trump....


la crisi della supremazia statunitense è la crisi del GOP.    se l'inquilino della Casa Bianca è sostanzialmente un burattino nelle mani delle lobby la colpa è anche del fatto che i repubblicani sono alla terza elezione presidenziale senza un candidato decente.

160 anni fa di fronte alla crisi dei Whigs, emerse un certo Lincoln ed il partito repubblicano.

oggi ci sarebbe sulla scena il partito libertario, ma non ha un lincoln da candidare.    e questo libera il campo per un Trump.   che non sarebbe sopravvissuto al caucus in Iowa, in altri tempi.

mentre oggi rischia di arrivare alla convenzione repubblicana come favorito per la nomination.


sono tempi difficili.


----------



## Nobody (22 Marzo 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> perdonami* ma credere di poter sostituire la dinastia che regna su La Mecca come Spalletti sostituisce El Shaarawy con Dzeko è.....abbastanza illusorio.*
> 
> uno degli scopi della predicazione del Daesh, che sarà stata dichiarata takfir quanto vuoi, ma fa sempre più presa lo stesso sui giovani e non solo, è appunto quello di unire tutti i musulmani sotto la bandiera nera.
> 
> ...


perdonami, ma se mi leggessi bene eviteresti di banalizzare così quello che intendo.


----------



## perplesso (22 Marzo 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> perdonami, ma se mi leggessi bene eviteresti di banalizzare così quello che intendo.


gli è che mettere ancora di più le mani nella marmellata islamica, quando invece mai avresti dovuto toccarla, è profondamente sbagliato.

il danno di aver destabilizzato volontariamente l'area ormai è stato fatto.    la soluzione però non può essere quella di calcare ancora di più la mano o presumere che chi ha fatto questo casino sia anche in grado di risolverlo.

l'amministrazione Obama ha agito nell'idea di essere l'unica superpotenza e francesi ed inglesi le sono andati dietro convinti della stessa cosa.

La Russia ha dimostrato sul campo che invece siamo in un mondo multipolare.   fino a che non si accetta questa realtà, non se ne esce da sto casino.


----------



## brenin (22 Marzo 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> gli è che mettere ancora di più le mani nella marmellata islamica, quando invece mai avresti dovuto toccarla, è profondamente sbagliato.
> 
> il danno di aver destabilizzato volontariamente l'area ormai è stato fatto.    la soluzione però non può essere quella di calcare ancora di più la mano o presumere che chi ha fatto questo casino sia anche in grado di risolverlo.
> 
> ...


Concordo.... e pensa che in quasi 10 anni Obama di "ceffoni" ne ha presi dai russi... e - penso io - non si è nemmeno accorto.... e non solo,adesso lo zar ha cominciato a "corteggiare" gli alleati di sempre dello zio Sam nell'area medio-orientale... per gli americani la vedo sempre più problematica la gestione della politica estera, se di "gestione" si può parlare....


----------



## Alessandra (22 Marzo 2016)

Qual è la teoria del feto dormiente? 



P.s. Banshee. ...come ci dicevamo mesi fa. ...
Tu da Roma centro e io da Londra. 
Speriamo bene....
Anche a me fanno preoccupare  (e già da un po'...)


----------



## perplesso (22 Marzo 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Qual è la teoria del feto dormiente?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


la teoria del feto dormiente è supportata soprattutto dalla scuola giuridica islamica malikita, ma tutto sommato anche le altre l'accettano.

nasce dalla necessità di rispondere alla seguente domanda:  quanto dev'essere la durata legale della gravidanza?
il marito che parte per lavoro e torna trovando la moglie incinta, può o non può accusarla di infedeltà?

(e sappiamo tutti cosa significa nella tradizione di quei paesi l'accusa di infedeltà)

in poche parole, la teoria del feto dormiente è la versione islamica della paternità presunta.    e fin qui nulla di eccezionale, anche da noi se io parto per l'estero per lavoro e torno dopo 6 mesi trovando mia moglie incinta, si presume che il figlio sia mio fino a prova del contrario.

quello che trovo fantastico in questa teoria è il lasso di tempo che viene concesso.   normalmente uno penserebbe a 9-12 mesi al massimo.

invece a seconda della scuola se non della corrente cui si fa riferimento, il lasso di tempo concesso va dai 2 anni fino ai 7 anni.

in pratica, secondo i malikiti io parto e torno dopo 6 anni, ti trovo incinta e devo presumere che il figlio sia mio.


----------



## Buscopann (22 Marzo 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Qual è la teoria del feto dormiente?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aveva ragione Toto Cutugno...quando cantava che voleva andare a vivere in Campagna.

Buscopann


----------



## banshee (22 Marzo 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Qual è la teoria del feto dormiente?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tesoro, fatalismo e salutamose sempre bene  io ed i miei amici lo diciamo sempre...


----------



## Nobody (22 Marzo 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> gli è che mettere ancora di più le mani nella marmellata islamica, quando invece mai avresti dovuto toccarla, è profondamente sbagliato.
> 
> il danno di aver destabilizzato volontariamente l'area ormai è stato fatto.    la soluzione però non può essere quella di calcare ancora di più la mano o presumere che chi ha fatto questo casino sia anche in grado di risolverlo.
> 
> ...


Ma non devi metterci le mani, devi semplicemente far capire che certi giochi i sauditi non possono più farli. E i russi sono stati molto chiari, proprio su alcuni punti... intervento deciso e mirato ma minimalista, e chiari messaggi a chi ha orecchie per intendere.


----------



## banshee (22 Marzo 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ma non devi metterci le mani, devi semplicemente far capire che certi giochi i sauditi non possono più farli. E i russi sono stati molto chiari, proprio su alcuni punti... intervento deciso e mirato ma minimalista, e chiari messaggi a chi ha orecchie per intendere.


Mr Nob posso farti una domanda pedestre e terra terra visto che so che non mi rispondi male?

ma è possibile che io non riesco a entrare allo stadio con l'acqua e questi entrano coi kalashnicov? ma è possibile che se scrivi "bomba" via whatsapp te ritrovi la polizia postale che smanaccia nel cellulare e questi si organizzano per fare un attentato 48 ore dopo che hanno arrestato Salah?
ma è possibile che io non riesco a entrare al check in con il Labello in borsa e questi entrano con le bombe?


----------



## oscuro (22 Marzo 2016)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> Mr Nob posso farti una domanda pedestre e terra terra visto che so che non mi rispondi male?
> 
> ma è possibile che io non riesco a entrare allo stadio con l'acqua e questi entrano coi kalashnicov? ma è possibile che se scrivi "bomba" via whatsapp te ritrovi la polizia postale che smanaccia nel cellulare e questi si organizzano per fare un attentato 48 ore dopo che hanno arrestato Salah?
> ma è possibile che io non riesco a entrare al check in con il Labello in borsa e questi entrano con le borse?


Ban ma ti meravigli?spiegami,nella metro A che controlli ci sono?nella metro b?purtroppo ci si può far poco...


----------



## perplesso (22 Marzo 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ma non devi metterci le mani, devi semplicemente far capire che certi giochi i sauditi non possono più farli. E i russi sono stati molto chiari, proprio su alcuni punti... intervento deciso e mirato ma minimalista, e chiari messaggi a chi ha orecchie per intendere.


certo che i russi sono stati chiari.    loro hanno Putin, mica Obama o la Clinton.


----------



## banshee (22 Marzo 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ban ma ti meravigli?spiegami,nella metro A che controlli ci sono?nella metro b?purtroppo ci si può far poco...


io non entro all'Olimpico se ho l'acqua in borsa e questi entrano negli stadi col kalashnicov?


----------



## oscuro (22 Marzo 2016)

*Ma*



banshee ha detto:


> io non entro all'Olimpico se ho l'acqua in borsa e questi entrano negli stadi col kalashnicov?


In francia fuori lo stadio si son fatti scoppiare...


----------



## Nobody (22 Marzo 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Mr Nob posso farti una domanda pedestre e terra terra visto che so che non mi rispondi male?
> 
> ma è possibile che io non riesco a entrare allo stadio con l'acqua e questi entrano coi kalashnicov? ma è possibile che se scrivi "bomba" via whatsapp te ritrovi la polizia postale che smanaccia nel cellulare e questi si organizzano per fare un attentato 48 ore dopo che hanno arrestato Salah?
> ma è possibile che io non riesco a entrare al check in con il Labello in borsa e questi entrano con le bombe?


Guarda Ban, io vedo due possibili scenari: il primo, il peggiore, è una strategia della tensione in atto. Che miri attraverso certi atti clamorosi ad aumentare in maniera graduale il controllo e la repressione generalizzata sulla popolazione (come sta facendo Erdogan in Turchia) , e che per ottenere questo generi uno stato di caos permanente. Qualcosa come le tante bombe misteriose (che poi misteriose non sono) che sono scoppiate da noi per una ventina d'anni. Tutte o quasi col detonatore marchiato "repubblica italiana". Trovare manovalanza islamica estremista in buona fede da utilizzare non sarebbe comunque difficile. Qui da noi si utilizzava manovalanza neofascista.
L'altro scenario, un attacco mirato all'occidente da parte di alcuni paesi, che fanno da troppo tempo il doppio gioco.
Comunque sia, entrare in metro o in un bar con mitra o esplosivi è facile. Soprattutto se a chi fa certi attentati della propria vita non frega nulla. Un aspirante suicida è un'arma perfetta.


----------



## Sheva07 (22 Marzo 2016)

Mi sveglio dopo l'operazione, mezzo rincoglionito, mi ripiglio un attimo, parlo con mia madre etc. Va via madre, arriva la mia coinquilina, parliamo e dopo un po' mi informa sui fatti accaduti stamane a Bruxelles... In fretta e furia chiamo un mio amico che è lì a lavorare, per vedere come sta. Mi risponde bestemmiando e dicendo che non so cosa diavolo sia successo. Gli rispondo dicendo che invece sono informato, lui controbatte dicendo "Ci hanno dato la giornata libera, ma qua sono tutti presi male e io sto facendo fatica a trovare un locale per farmi spinare quattro birre" giuro che mi son sentito male dal ridere. Sta cosa mi ha fatto riflettere molto. Il miglior modo di reagire è questo. Vaffa a questi maledetti. La vita va avanti, se bisogna morire tanto vale farlo a testa alta.


----------



## Spot (22 Marzo 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> io penso che noi abbiamo avuto un grande, grandissimo, immenso e non so quanto meritato culo a nascere dalla parte giusta del mare.


Già.


----------



## perplesso (22 Marzo 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Guarda Ban, io vedo due possibili scenari: il primo, il peggiore, è una strategia della tensione in atto. Che miri attraverso certi atti clamorosi ad aumentare in maniera graduale il controllo e la repressione generalizzata sulla popolazione (come sta facendo Erdogan in Turchia) , e che per ottenere questo generi uno stato di caos permanente. Qualcosa come le tante bombe misteriose (che poi misteriose non sono) che sono scoppiate da noi per una ventina d'anni. Tutte o quasi col detonatore marchiato "repubblica italiana". Trovare manovalanza islamica estremista in buona fede da utilizzare non sarebbe comunque difficile. Qui da noi si utilizzava manovalanza neofascista.
> L'altro scenario, un attacco mirato all'occidente da parte di alcuni paesi, che fanno da troppo tempo il doppio gioco.
> Comunque sia, entrare in metro o in un bar con mitra o esplosivi è facile. Soprattutto se a chi fa certi attentati della propria vita non frega nulla. Un aspirante suicida è un'arma perfetta.


voterei l'opzione B sinceramente


----------



## Nobody (23 Marzo 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> voterei l'opzione B sinceramente


più che altro spero sia la B, ma visto il nostro passato e la facilità con cui chi è al potere sacrifica i propri cittadini, non mi sento di escludere la A.


----------



## oscuro (23 Marzo 2016)

*SI*

Ma cosa cazzo vogliamo adesso?cosa?
Adesso è tardi,è tardi per tutto.Adesso I nostri politici vengono in televisione,e ci dicono di star tranquilli che hanno alzato il livello di allerta,ah cazzo quindi tutto bene?ma tutto bene sto  cazzo.
A roma sti cazzo di mediorientali anche loro fanno il cazzo che gli pare,gli è stato permesso di tutto,hanno pure costruito una moschea da paura,prova il venerdi' a passare di là e vedi se ti fanno passare per le stradine limitrofe,bloccano tutto e tutti e se ne fregano.
E per quale cazzo di motivo le moschee qui si fanno e le chiese li no?per quale cazzo di motivo poi rompono i coglioni che in classe non vogliono il cristo?e non vogliono dottori maschi per le loro donne,e cazzo stai a casa mia....pretendi e detti pure le regole?
E adesso?e non squartatemi i coglioni che non sono tutti così,perchè me ne frego,in mezzo a loro ci sono bestie,è un problema loro che grazie alla scempiaggine di una certa parte politica,è diventato nostro e di tutta l'europa.
Sia chiaro io sono per il rispetto dei diritti di tutti,ma quando tu delinqui,uccidi,e rompi il cazzo,per me tu NON HAI PIU NESSUN DIRITTO,solo doveri.FINE.
Adesso si sono svegliati tutti?adesso?troppo tardi mo ci attacchiamo al cavolo, dobbiamo tenerceli con tutti i rischi annessi,e a stretto giro....prima o poi toccherà pure a noi.
E questo grazie a chi?a chi ha fatto entrare in questo paese cani e porci con la scusa di questa globalizazione di questa minchia,siamo tutti uguali.....,e no:non non siamo uguali a loro,manco per il cazzo,le nostre donne guidano,non portano veli e tanto altro.....
Adesso corrono ai ripari?adesso?La gente si riempie la bocca con cencetti astrusi come la parità,siamo tutti uguali,rispetto dei diritti,anche di chi non merita alcun diritto,ben pensanti che rompono i coglioni ed esprimono concetti del cazzo seduti sulla loro bella poltrona,a casa,davanti la televisione,tanto il problema e di chi sta in strada,di chi prende la metro,di chi è a contatto quotidianamente con questi animali,che non hanno rispetto e regole,e vengono pure a casa nostro ad IMPORCI LE LORO di PSEUDO REGOLE..Che vergogna.


----------



## Nobody (23 Marzo 2016)

[video=youtube;27CDzLIPoM4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=27CDzLIPoM4&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## perplesso (23 Marzo 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> più che altro spero sia la B, ma visto il nostro passato e la facilità con cui chi è al potere sacrifica i propri cittadini, non mi sento di escludere la A.


non stiamo parlando della sola Italia.   non è che questi siano intelligenze votate al male.   questi proprio ci stanno capendo una fava.


----------



## brenin (23 Marzo 2016)

Posto uno stralcio da Repubblica sulle presunte - per ora - pesantissime responsabilità dell'intelligence belga

" *La strage e l'ennesimo buco dell'antiterrorismo belga?*

Se fossero confermate le indiscrezioni di queste prime ore, le responsabilità dei servizi di sicurezza belgi sono consistenti, al punto che, ieri pomeriggio l'argomento è stato oggetto di un fitto scambio di valutazioni da parte dei vertici di tutte le _intelligence_ internazionali. Non si comprende infatti perché, dopo l'arresto di Salah, il livello di allerta fosse rimasto a 3, nonostante molti indizi indicassero una minaccia imminente. Né perché, ancora lunedì pomeriggio, i procuratori belgi e francesi avessero deciso una pubblica passerella per incassare il plauso di un'indagine su una rete evidentemente ben lungi dall'essere stata disarticolata.

 Ancora una volta, il Belgio appare come il buco nero della sicurezza europea. Come dimostrano i 4 mesi necessari per venire a capo di Salah Abdeslam, latitante in casa propria, a Molenbeek. Come dimostra la sottovalutazione degli allarmi arrivati, tre settimane fa, alle _intelligence_ europee sul rischio di "attentati imminenti" a Bruxelles. Un _warning_ ribadito in un nuovo e preciso fonogramma sabato scorso (si parlava di luoghi frequentati da stranieri), dopo l'irruzione nell'appartamento di Forest: la bandiera dell'Is, il kalashnikov, il libro sul salafismo ma soprattutto i detonatori e le istruzioni per confezionare ordigni erano il rumoroso e incontrovertibile indizio di un prossimo attacco. Qualcuno lo ha colpevolmente sottovalutato.  "

Come i francesi hanno sottovalutato le segnalazioni di possibili attentati prima della strage di novembre....
Istintivamente vedo due ipotesi : o sono incompetenti folli o sono collusi.


----------



## Nobody (23 Marzo 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Posto uno stralcio da Repubblica sulle presunte - per ora - pesantissime responsabilità dell'intelligence belga
> 
> " *La strage e l'ennesimo buco dell'antiterrorismo belga?*
> 
> ...


Alla fine non si sa cosa pensare... di fronte all'Arabia Saudita che viene messa dall'Onu  a capo della commissione per il controllo dei diritti umani, e premiata per la sua lotta al terrorismo, si capisce che c'è qualcosa di profondamente stonato in chi decide la direzione del mondo.


----------



## brenin (23 Marzo 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Alla fine non si sa cosa pensare... di fronte all'Arabia Saudita che viene messa dall'Onu  a capo della commissione per il controllo dei diritti umani, e premiata per la sua lotta al terrorismo, si capisce che c'è qualcosa di profondamente stonato in chi decide la direzione del mondo.


Hai ragione, e torniamo sempre al post precedente di Frankestein.... comunque sia ci si siede al tavolo con altri paesi alcuni dei quali,quando va bene,fanno solo il doppio ( se non triplo o quadruplo ) gioco. E ritorniamo al punto di partenza.


----------



## banshee (23 Marzo 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Alla fine non si sa cosa pensare... di fronte all'Arabia Saudita che viene messa dall'Onu  a capo della commissione per il controllo dei diritti umani, e premiata per la sua lotta al terrorismo, si capisce che c'è qualcosa di profondamente stonato in chi decide la direzione del mondo.


ieri non ti ho più risposto.. ovviamente io propendo per l'ipotesi A. e le domande fintamente sceme che faccio sono retoriche e provocatorie, ma tu l'avevi capito 

ieri ho visto un servizio al TG2 sull'Università del Terrore, nella quale preparano i futuri terroristi suicidi, confezionano le bombe, preparano macchine esplosive radiocomandate. lo sanno e ci fanno i filmati :rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (23 Marzo 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ieri non ti ho più risposto.. ovviamente io propendo per l'ipotesi A. e le domande fintamente sceme che faccio sono retoriche e provocatorie, ma tu l'avevi capito
> 
> ieri ho visto un servizio al TG2 sull'Università del Terrore, nella quale preparano i futuri terroristi suicidi, confezionano le bombe, preparano macchine esplosive radiocomandate.* lo sanno e ci fanno i filmati* :rotfl:


MA infatti... e la Clinton che alla commissione del senato ammette che le organizzazioni jiahidiste le hanno create loro ma poi ne hanno perso il controllo...  
Si sa quali stati finanziano questa gentaglia, si sa del commercio clandestino di petrolio dell'ISIS, ma finchè non sono arrivati gli aerei di Putin nessuno bombardava i convogli di cisterne, il lupo mannaro belga era latitante a casa sua... ma per farsi venire qualche sano dubbio cosa altro serve?


----------



## banshee (23 Marzo 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> MA infatti... e la Clinton che alla commissione del senato ammette che le organizzazioni jiahidiste le hanno create loro ma poi ne hanno perso il controllo...
> Si sa quali stati finanziano questa gentaglia, si sa del commercio clandestino di petrolio dell'ISIS, ma finchè non sono arrivati gli aerei di Putin nessuno bombardava i convogli di cisterne, il lupo mannaro belga era latitante a casa sua... ma per farsi venire qualche sano dubbio cosa altro serve?


ma lo Stato Islamico non ha 7 pozzi di petrolio? ma il maggior compratore non è Israele? ma non se lo compramo  pure noi da Israele? poi il problema sono i barconi?

ma hanno l'università del terrore, cioè lo sanno, sanno dove è ubicata e ci fanno i filmati e i servizi al tg :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ma giustamente come dice Claudio il problema è di chi vive la città, mica di chi sta in poltrona e decide..


----------



## Nobody (23 Marzo 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Hai ragione, e torniamo sempre al post precedente di Frankestein.... comunque sia ci si siede al tavolo con altri paesi alcuni dei quali,quando va bene,fanno solo il doppio ( se non triplo o quadruplo ) gioco.* E ritorniamo al punto di partenza.*


Purtroppo si, e per uscirne servirebbe un movimento politico che finalmente abbia il coraggio di prendere in mano la situazione e che decida di affrontare e risolvere davvero i problemi europei. Che fondamentalmente secondo me si concentrano in un solo vero unico problema: l'asservimento del vecchio continente agli USA, un residuo dell'ultima guerra e della più recente guerra fredda con l'Unione Sovietica. Sarebbe finalmente arrivata l'ora di tagliare questa catena.


----------



## Nobody (23 Marzo 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ma lo Stato Islamico non ha 7 pozzi di petrolio? ma il maggior compratore non è Israele? ma non se lo compramo  pure noi da Israele?* poi il problema sono i barconi?*
> 
> *ma hanno l'università del terrore, cioè lo sanno, sanno dove è ubicata e ci fanno i filmati e i servizi al tg *:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ma giustamente come dice Claudio il problema è di chi vive la città, mica di chi sta in poltrona e decide..


:up:


----------



## brenin (23 Marzo 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Purtroppo si, e per uscirne servirebbe un movimento politico che finalmente abbia il coraggio di prendere in mano la situazione e che decida di affrontare e risolvere davvero i problemi europei. Che fondamentalmente secondo me si concentrano in un solo vero unico problema: *l'asservimento del vecchio continente* *agli USA*, un residuo dell'ultima guerra e della più recente guerra fredda con l'Unione Sovietica. Sarebbe finalmente arrivata l'ora di tagliare questa catena.


Verissimo, con il paradosso che a livello energetico siamo totalmente dipendenti dallo zar.... e penso allo struzzo che mette al sicuro la testa ma lascia esposto l'enorme deretano........


----------



## perplesso (23 Marzo 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Purtroppo si, e per uscirne servirebbe un movimento politico che finalmente abbia il coraggio di prendere in mano la situazione e che decida di affrontare e risolvere davvero i problemi europei. Che fondamentalmente secondo me si concentrano in un solo vero unico problema: l'asservimento del vecchio continente agli USA, un residuo dell'ultima guerra e della più recente guerra fredda con l'Unione Sovietica. Sarebbe finalmente arrivata l'ora di tagliare questa catena.


il problema del vecchio continente è che è per l'appunto vecchio ed i vecchi troppo vecchi si sa che non sono più autosufficienti.

"l'asservimento" diventa inevitabile anche perchè chi ci mandi al tavolo? Renzi? la Merkel? Hollande?


----------



## Sheva07 (23 Marzo 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma cosa cazzo vogliamo adesso?cosa?
> Adesso è tardi,è tardi per tutto.Adesso I nostri politici vengono in televisione,e ci dicono di star tranquilli che hanno alzato il livello di allerta,ah cazzo quindi tutto bene?ma tutto bene sto  cazzo.
> A roma sti cazzo di mediorientali anche loro fanno il cazzo che gli pare,gli è stato permesso di tutto,hanno pure costruito una moschea da paura,prova il venerdi' a passare di là e vedi se ti fanno passare per le stradine limitrofe,bloccano tutto e tutti e se ne fregano.
> E per quale cazzo di motivo le moschee qui si fanno e le chiese li no?per quale cazzo di motivo poi rompono i coglioni che in classe non vogliono il cristo?e non vogliono dottori maschi per le loro donne,e cazzo stai a casa mia....pretendi e detti pure le regole?
> ...


Concordo con tutto quello che hai detto. "Ma il terrorismo va combattuto con la pace, l'accoglienza, la cultura" etc. Certi, poi succedono queste cose. La cosa che mi dà più ridere è sentire che il problema è solamente politico, che la colpa è solo dell'occidente. Certo colpe ne abbiamo noi occidentali, mica dico di no. I buoni non esistono, ci sono solamente i meno cattivi. Ma il problema è proprio culturale. Lo dimostra il fatto che un intero quartiere si è opposto all'arresto di Salah. Lo dimostra il fatto che questi terroristi vivono qua in Europa da sempre, alcuni sono pure nati qui. Ho vari amici che vivono in città Europee popolate da Islamici. Mi dicono sempre che alcuni sono bravi, ma che c'è comunque una grande fetta composta da gente che non vuole adattarsi. Non vuole vivere come noi, non accetta la nostra cultura. Gente qua da 4 generazioni che ancora non ha assimilato il nostro modo di vivere, ma anzi, lo disprezza. Questi non vogliono vivere come noi, vogliono viverci sopra, che è ben diverso. E non ha senso nemmeno parlare dei bombardamenti nei loro paesi. Cina, Giappone, Korea, Jugoslavia, Cuba, Guatemala, Cambogia etc. Sono solo alcuni dei paesi bombardati dell'occidente, in questo caso dagli Americani. Questa è tutta gente che per la maggioranza non è Mussulmana. Questa è gente che non ha sfornato pazzoidi che si fanno saltare in aria. Eppure l'occidente ha causato tanti danni a loro. 

Io lo ripeto, il problema è culturale. Finché ci sarà gente che darà più valore alla morte che alla vita queste cose non cesseranno di esistere.


----------



## Nobody (23 Marzo 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> il problema del vecchio continente è che è per l'appunto vecchio ed i vecchi troppo vecchi si sa che non sono più autosufficienti.
> 
> "l'asservimento" diventa inevitabile* anche perchè chi ci mandi al tavolo? Renzi? la Merkel? Hollande?*


Per quello parlavo della necessità di un nuovo movimento politico, che abbia il coraggio di tagliare col passato e fare il reale interesse dell'Europa. E' ovvio che i nomi che tu fai sono tutti burattini ben retribuiti che sono stati piazzati sulle loro poltrone per far bene i compitini a casa, e che mai avranno il coraggio e l'interesse di far ciò.


----------



## Nobody (23 Marzo 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Verissimo, con il paradosso che a livello energetico siamo totalmente dipendenti dallo zar.... e penso allo struzzo che mette al sicuro la testa ma lascia esposto l'enorme deretano........


Tu che li conosci abbastanza, che idea ti sei fatto dello zar e più in generale della politica estera russa?


----------



## perplesso (23 Marzo 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Per quello parlavo della necessità di un nuovo movimento politico, che abbia il coraggio di tagliare col passato e fare il reale interesse dell'Europa. E' ovvio che i nomi che tu fai sono tutti burattini ben retribuiti che sono stati piazzati sulle loro poltrone per far bene i compitini a casa, e che mai avranno il coraggio e l'interesse di far ciò.


i movimenti come quelli che vuoi tu si chiamano Patto di Visegrad.     far aderire paesi come Italia, Austria e Grecia al V4 sarebbe certamente la morte dell'UE.

ma io sono contro l'accanimento terapeutico.    ed è evidente che l'UE non è in grado di garantire la sicurezza dei cittadini, basti pensare che emerge ora che in Belgio è illegale fare perquisizioni ambientali dopo le 21.

però poi durante il giorno militarizzano le strade.   come a dire, non sappiamo quello che stiamo facendo, ma vi facciamo vedere che qualcosa facciamo.    salvo poi accorgerci che un ricercato internazionale stava ad 1 km dalle sedi delle istituzioni europee.

no, qui di strategie della tensione non ce ne sono.    qui ci sono solo dei dilettanti allo sbaraglio.   il dramma è costoro dovrebbero garantire la sicurezza dei cittadini.


----------



## Nobody (23 Marzo 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> i movimenti come quelli che vuoi tu si chiamano Patto di Visegrad.     far aderire paesi come Italia, Austria e Grecia al V4 sarebbe certamente la morte dell'UE.
> 
> ma io sono contro l'accanimento terapeutico.    ed è evidente che l'UE non è in grado di garantire la sicurezza dei cittadini, basti pensare che emerge ora che in Belgio è illegale fare perquisizioni ambientali dopo le 21.
> 
> ...


E' una tua convinzione, io invece resto nel dubbio. Certe somiglianze col passato e certi incomprensibili comportamenti politico-militari mi farebbero pensare il contrario. 
Resta il fatto che in entrambi gli scenari ciò che esce distrutta è l'idea stessa di Europa.
Per quanto riguarda il movimento che avrei in mente io, il tuo citato non ci acchiappa davvero nulla.


----------



## perplesso (23 Marzo 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> E' una tua convinzione, io invece resto nel dubbio. Certe somiglianze col passato e certi incomprensibili comportamenti politico-militari mi farebbero pensare il contrario.
> Resta il fatto che in entrambi gli scenari ciò che esce distrutta è l'idea stessa di Europa.
> Per quanto riguarda il movimento che avrei in mente io, il tuo citato non ci acchiappa davvero nulla.


tu a chi pensi?   perchè i movimenti che siano dichiaratamente intenzionati a far saltare il banco delle alleanze attuali sono tutti nell'estrema destra.

l'Europa politicamente non è mai esistita, ci siamo affidati a dei ragionieri che pensano che il pareggio di bilancio sia la panacea di tutti i mali.    e che credono di comprare la Turchia con qualche miliardo di euro, senza capire che quei soldi i turchi chissà come li useranno.

di uomini come De Gaulle o Churchill (ma anche un De Gasperi o un Adenauer andrebbero bene) in giro mica ce ne stanno.     e ora c'è bisogno di qualcuno che sappia gestire una situazione di guerra, non un Monti che pensa allo spread.


----------



## banshee (23 Marzo 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> E' una tua convinzione, io invece resto nel dubbio. Certe somiglianze col passato e certi incomprensibili comportamenti politico-militari mi farebbero pensare il contrario.
> Resta il fatto che in entrambi gli scenari ciò che esce distrutta è l'idea stessa di Europa.
> Per quanto riguarda il movimento che avrei in mente io, il tuo citato non ci acchiappa davvero nulla.


ti quoto qui e in tutto il 3d..


----------



## banshee (23 Marzo 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> i movimenti come quelli che vuoi tu si chiamano Patto di Visegrad.     far aderire paesi come Italia, Austria e Grecia al V4 sarebbe certamente la morte dell'UE.
> 
> ma io sono contro l'accanimento terapeutico.    ed è evidente che l'UE non è in grado di garantire la sicurezza dei cittadini, basti pensare che emerge ora che in Belgio è illegale fare perquisizioni ambientali dopo le 21.
> 
> ...



...salvo accorgerci? ma dici sul serio? cioè tu credi sul serio che si tratti di dilettanti allo sbaraglio che non si accorgono che un ricercato internazionale è tornato a casa?

cioè io non pago una multa ed Equitalia mi trova pure se mi nascondo in mezzo al bosco al paesello buttando l'aifonne nel fiume e questo dopo aver compiuto una strage torna a casa e nessuno lo sa?


----------



## Nobody (23 Marzo 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu a chi pensi?   perchè i movimenti che siano dichiaratamente intenzionati a far saltare il banco delle alleanze attuali sono tutti nell'estrema destra.
> 
> l'Europa politicamente non è mai esistita, ci siamo affidati a dei ragionieri che pensano che il pareggio di bilancio sia la panacea di tutti i mali.    e che credono di comprare la Turchia con qualche miliardo di euro, senza capire che quei soldi i turchi chissà come li useranno.
> 
> di uomini come De Gaulle o Churchill (ma anche un De Gasperi o un Adenauer andrebbero bene) in giro mica ce ne stanno.     e ora c'è bisogno di qualcuno che sappia gestire una situazione di guerra, non un Monti che pensa allo spread.


Vero, ora l'estrema destra si è appropriata del sentimento di rivolta contro questo tipo di Europa asservita, che si fa sempre più forte nella gente. E ho il sospetto che tutto ciò vada benissimo all'attuale classe dirigente europea, perchè di fatto lo "sterilizza".
Non c'è nessuna guerra, non dar retta ai media. Altrimenti se questa è guerra, in Italia per vent'anni cosa c'è stata, l'apocalisse? 
Guerra (magari addirittura mondiale) è un'altra delle tante parole abusate, come razzismo.


----------



## Nobody (23 Marzo 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ti quoto qui e in tutto il 3d..


La vediamo nello stesso modo ban, ti quoto anch'io su quello che scrivevi!


----------



## Nobody (23 Marzo 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ...salvo accorgerci? ma dici sul serio? cioè tu credi sul serio che si tratti di dilettanti allo sbaraglio che non si accorgono che un ricercato internazionale è tornato a casa?
> 
> cioè io non pago una multa ed Equitalia mi trova pure se mi nascondo in mezzo al bosco al paesello buttando l'aifonne nel fiume e questo dopo aver compiuto una strage torna a casa e nessuno lo sa?


ma infatti! Tutto troppo assurdo, per non avere quantomeno dei dubbi.


----------



## perplesso (23 Marzo 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ...salvo accorgerci? ma dici sul serio? cioè tu credi sul serio che si tratti di dilettanti allo sbaraglio che non si accorgono che un ricercato internazionale è tornato a casa?
> 
> cioè io non pago una multa ed Equitalia mi trova pure se mi nascondo in mezzo al bosco al paesello buttando l'aifonne nel fiume e questo dopo aver compiuto una strage torna a casa e nessuno lo sa?





Nobody ha detto:


> Vero, ora l'estrema destra si è appropriata del sentimento di rivolta contro questo tipo di Europa asservita, che si fa sempre più forte nella gente. E ho il sospetto che tutto ciò vada benissimo all'attuale classe dirigente europea, perchè di fatto lo "sterilizza".
> Non c'è nessuna guerra, non dar retta ai media. Altrimenti se questa è guerra, in Italia per vent'anni cosa c'è stata, l'apocalisse?
> Guerra (magari addirittura mondiale) è un'altra delle tante parole abusate, come razzismo.





Nobody ha detto:


> ma infatti! Tutto troppo assurdo, per non avere quantomeno dei dubbi.


anche dei campeggi estivi della hitlerjugend lo sapevano tutti e nessuno ha mosso un dito, come tutti sapevano dei gulag, dei laogai,etc....

non è che se si sa che c'è una cosa, allora bisogna in automatico pensare a chissà quali magheggi.

è verosimile che lo stato di tensione attuale possa risultare conveniente per qualcuno.     ma trovo che sopravvalutiate le capacità di gestione della realtà da parte delle elites dominanti.

per essere più concreto, che la Clinton sia in grado di destabilizzare un paese è fuor di dubbio, basta vedere cosa sta ancora succedendo nel Donbass.     che sia altrettanto in grado di riportare l'ordine, dubito assai.

è più semplice liberare la tigre che riportarla in gabbia.     e questi stanno liberando tigri che non sanno domare.


Nobody non è che mi fido dei media.   è che se mi dichiarano guerra non è che basti dire non è vero perchè questa non ci sia.

semmai è da intendersi bene sul senso e la portata del termine.   questa è una guerra tra musulmani per la guida della Ummah ove non fosse chiaro.

Turchi, Sauditi,Iraniani,  metterei anche Egiziani per via di Al Azhar.    il terreno di scontro per ora è: Siria,Egitto, Iraq,Yemen e Libia.

gli attentati in Europa sono a dirci: signori fatevi i cazzi vostri in Medio Oriente che se vogliamo vi facciamo saltare in aria senza che voi manco vi possiate accorgere che vi stiamo alle spalle.   e smettetela di far sposare i ricchioni o di fare satira sul Profeta che a noi ste cose fanno schifo.  e visto che in Europa gli unici a figliare siamo noi, non ci serve nemmeno farvi la guerra, basta aspettare che vi estinguiate per vecchiaia.

quando parlo di guerra, io questo intendo.


----------



## Nobody (23 Marzo 2016)

leggo ora che hanno trovato il covo dei terroristi perchè a quanto pare questi hanno pensato bene di chiamare un taxi per andare imbottiti di dinamite all'aeroporto... e il tassista ha fornito l'indirizzo della base


----------



## Nobody (23 Marzo 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> anche dei campeggi estivi della hitlerjugend lo sapevano tutti e nessuno ha mosso un dito, come tutti sapevano dei gulag, dei laogai,etc....
> 
> non è che se si sa che c'è una cosa, allora bisogna in automatico pensare a chissà quali magheggi.
> 
> ...


La guerra tra sunniti e sciiti esiste davvero, e da tanto tempo. Il resto non è guerra, è tante altre cose ma non quello... tutto qui. Sarebbe ora di dare il peso giusto alle parole, anche questo sarebbe un valore da recuperare.


----------



## perplesso (23 Marzo 2016)

il resto è un qualcosa che potrebbe diventare guerra se seguitiamo a dar retta alla Clinton ed al suo entourage.

a seconda di chi salirà a gennaio alla Casa Bianca, sapremo se l'Europa tornerà ad essere campo di battaglia.


----------



## banshee (23 Marzo 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> leggo ora che hanno trovato il covo dei terroristi perchè a quanto pare questi hanno pensato bene di chiamare un taxi per andare imbottiti di dinamite all'aeroporto... e il tassista ha fornito l'indirizzo della base


ho letto.. io lo trovo delirante :rotfl: ma tant'è!


----------



## Nobody (23 Marzo 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ho letto.. io lo trovo delirante :rotfl: ma tant'è!


guarda questo video... i media cosa raccontano 
[video=youtube;CjQzmG1WdDc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjQzmG1WdDc[/video]


----------



## brenin (23 Marzo 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> anche dei campeggi estivi della hitlerjugend lo sapevano tutti e nessuno ha mosso un dito, come tutti sapevano dei gulag, dei laogai,etc....
> 
> non è che se si sa che c'è una cosa, allora bisogna in automatico pensare a chissà quali magheggi.
> 
> ...


In primis la Francia....

qui : http://arabpress.eu/sottomissione-houellebecq-contro-la-francia-dellislam/53788/#

c'è un interessante articolo ( che postai in occasione della strage di Parigi ) sul romanzo di Houellebecq intitolato "Sottomissione" , nel quale ipotizza per il suo paese ( la Francia appunto ) un presidente della repubblica musulmano.


----------



## Nobody (23 Marzo 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> In primis la Francia....
> 
> qui : http://arabpress.eu/sottomissione-houellebecq-contro-la-francia-dellislam/53788/#
> 
> c'è un interessante articolo ( che postai in occasione della strage di Parigi ) sul romanzo di Houellebecq intitolato "Sottomissione" , nel quale ipotizza per il suo paese ( la Francia appunto ) un presidente della repubblica musulmano.


Bel romanzo, come tutti quelli di Houellebecq... ma sono di parte, amo questo autore dal primo "estensione del dominio della lotta"


----------



## banshee (23 Marzo 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> guarda questo video... i media cosa raccontano
> [video=youtube;CjQzmG1WdDc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjQzmG1WdDc[/video]


io questa mattina stavo vedendo i video della metropolitana, ero qui con la mia collega e vedevamo queste riprese, e ci siamo chieste: ma insomma, scoppia una bomba, senti l'esplosione, sangue, morti, gambe e braccia che ti volano intorno, gente sfigurata, bruciata viva etc (cito testimonianze raccolte), e tu tiri fuori lo smartphone e ti metti a fare il video mentre esci dal tunnel.


----------



## Nobody (23 Marzo 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> io questa mattina stavo vedendo i video della metropolitana, ero qui con la mia collega e vedevamo queste riprese, e ci siamo chieste: ma insomma, scoppia una bomba, senti l'esplosione, sangue, morti, gambe e braccia che ti volano intorno, gente sfigurata, bruciata viva etc (cito testimonianze raccolte), e tu tiri fuori lo smartphone e ti metti a fare il video mentre esci dal tunnel.


Stavo pensando... ma te l'immagini se prendevano il taxi a Roma per andare a Fiumicino? Per come trattano i trolley i tassisti romani quando gli gira di aiutarti coi bagagli, si ritrovavano tutti in orbita da subito


----------



## banshee (23 Marzo 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Stavo pensando... ma te l'immagini se prendevano il taxi a Roma per andare a Fiumicino? Per come trattano i trolley i tassisti romani quando gli gira di aiutarti coi bagagli, si ritrovavano tutti in orbita da subito


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: "ahò a regazzì e movite co sti trolli, ennamò!" BOOM!


----------



## oscuro (23 Marzo 2016)

*Si*



Sheva07 ha detto:


> Concordo con tutto quello che hai detto. "Ma il terrorismo va combattuto con la pace, l'accoglienza, la cultura" etc. Certi, poi succedono queste cose. La cosa che mi dà più ridere è sentire che il problema è solamente politico, che la colpa è solo dell'occidente. Certo colpe ne abbiamo noi occidentali, mica dico di no. I buoni non esistono, ci sono solamente i meno cattivi. Ma il problema è proprio culturale. Lo dimostra il fatto che un intero quartiere si è opposto all'arresto di Salah. Lo dimostra il fatto che questi terroristi vivono qua in Europa da sempre, alcuni sono pure nati qui. Ho vari amici che vivono in città Europee popolate da Islamici. Mi dicono sempre che alcuni sono bravi, ma che c'è comunque una grande fetta composta da gente che non vuole adattarsi. Non vuole vivere come noi, non accetta la nostra cultura. Gente qua da 4 generazioni che ancora non ha assimilato il nostro modo di vivere, ma anzi, lo disprezza. Questi non vogliono vivere come noi, vogliono viverci sopra, che è ben diverso. E non ha senso nemmeno parlare dei bombardamenti nei loro paesi. Cina, Giappone, Korea, Jugoslavia, Cuba, Guatemala, Cambogia etc. Sono solo alcuni dei paesi bombardati dell'occidente, in questo caso dagli Americani. Questa è tutta gente che per la maggioranza non è Mussulmana. Questa è gente che non ha sfornato pazzoidi che si fanno saltare in aria. Eppure l'occidente ha causato tanti danni a loro.
> 
> Io lo ripeto, il problema è culturale. Finché ci sarà gente che darà più valore alla morte che alla vita queste cose non cesseranno di esistere.



Adesso è tardi.Adesso FUORI DAI COGLIONI.Volete vivere così?ve ne andate AFFANCULO al paese vostro,e fra 50 anni forse se ne riparla.ADESSO BASTA.La verità è che tranne PUTIN sono tutti dei SENZA COGLIONI.Punto


----------



## banshee (23 Marzo 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adesso è tardi.Adesso FUORI DAI COGLIONI.Volete vivere così?ve ne andate AFFANCULO al paese vostro,e fra 50 anni forse se ne riparla.ADESSO BASTA.La verità è che tranne PUTIN sono tutti dei SENZA COGLIONI.Punto


ah Clà, hanno espulso uno da noi potenzialmente colluso con cellule terroristiche nato a Brescia. A BRESCIA, no a Racalmuto provincia d'Agrigento, che così Salvini poteva dì che tanto la Sicilia è sempre Africa :rotfl: 

come fai a mandare fuori tutti?


----------



## perplesso (23 Marzo 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ah Clà, hanno espulso uno da noi potenzialmente colluso con cellule terroristiche nato a Brescia. A BRESCIA, no a Racalmuto provincia d'Agrigento, che così Salvini poteva dì che tanto la Sicilia è sempre Africa :rotfl:
> 
> come fai a mandare fuori tutti?


sarei contento di lasciare fuori quelli che sicuramente sono partiti per la Siria.    che non sono pochi.    e sarebbe anche un bel segnale.


----------



## Sheva07 (23 Marzo 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adesso è tardi.Adesso FUORI DAI COGLIONI.Volete vivere così?ve ne andate AFFANCULO al paese vostro,e fra 50 anni forse se ne riparla.ADESSO BASTA.La verità è che tranne PUTIN sono tutti dei SENZA COGLIONI.Punto


Mi tocca quotarti di nuovo. Ormai la frittata è fatta. Ma siamo tutti razzisti se diciamo ste cose. Se uno dice fuori dai coglioni è razzista. Ormai è tutta una grandissima rottura di coglioni. Vieni in casa mia, ti adegui. Scappi dalla guerra? Ti aiuto. Sei una brava persona? Forse diventerai anche il mio migliore amico, chi lo sa. Ma se sei una merda schifosa fuori dalle palle. A me hanno sempre insegnato che nelle case degli altri si sta con due piedi in una scarpa. Se non è cultura questa, quella che loro non hanno. Non so che dire. Come mi piace godermi la vita, le donne, l'alcol, il cibo è tutte le cose belle della vita. A loro le cose belle della vita non piacciono. A loro piace la morte. Sarebbe bello se la morte se li portasse via e dall'altra parte trovassero 40 Nigeriani. Altro che 40 vergini.


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ah Clà, hanno espulso uno da noi potenzialmente colluso con cellule terroristiche nato a Brescia. A BRESCIA, no a Racalmuto provincia d'Agrigento, che così Salvini poteva dì che tanto la Sicilia è sempre Africa :rotfl:
> 
> come fai a mandare fuori tutti?


Infatti quasi tutti questi sono di seconda o terza generazione nati in Europa e con la cittadinanza. Che poi dicono l'islam... mah... questi spacciano, bevono, vanno a troie, ma dove cazzo è la religione... a me pare un paravento per mascherare la voglia di ammazzarsi ed ammazzare. Mi ricordano il pilota tedesco che si è suicidato facendo schiantare tutti quegli sfigati assieme a lui. Nichilismo puro.


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: "ahò a regazzì e movite co sti trolli, ennamò!" BOOM!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2016)

Sheva07 ha detto:


> Mi tocca quotarti di nuovo. Ormai la frittata è fatta. Ma siamo tutti razzisti se diciamo ste cose. Se uno dice fuori dai coglioni è razzista. Ormai è tutta una grandissima rottura di coglioni. Vieni in casa mia, ti adegui. Scappi dalla guerra? Ti aiuto. Sei una brava persona? Forse diventerai anche il mio migliore amico, chi lo sa. Ma se sei una merda schifosa fuori dalle palle. A me hanno sempre insegnato che nelle case degli altri si sta con due piedi in una scarpa. Se non è cultura questa, quella che loro non hanno. Non so che dire. Come mi piace godermi la vita, le donne, l'alcol, il cibo è tutte le cose belle della vita. A loro le cose belle della vita non piacciono. A loro piace la morte. *Sarebbe bello se la morte se li portasse via e dall'altra parte trovassero 40 Nigeriani. Altro che 40 vergini.*



che oltretutto sono 72 ed alte 25 metri... :singleeye: ma poi dico, mi faccio saltare in aria e Allah mi fa trovare le vergini? Ma fammi trovare 72 porcone assatanate ed esperte, chi le vuole le vergini? :rotfl:


----------



## brenin (24 Marzo 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> sarei contento di lasciare fuori quelli che sicuramente sono partiti per la Siria.    che non sono pochi.    e sarebbe anche un bel segnale.


Perfetto, però c'è sempre la mela marcia ( Belgio ) che si ritrova "riconsegnato" ( dalla Turchia ) un tizio ( segnalato ) che arriva dalla Siria e lo lascia a piede libero... finchè non gli piazza una bomba. Penso all'unione europea... posso capire che gli interessi economici ( e tutte le liti da cortile che ogni giorno nascono tra i vari stati membri ) siano considerati " uber alles " , ma qui si sta parlando di vite umane ( non c'è collaborazione tra le varie intelligence europee, i nostri servizi "tracciarono" il percorso di due dei terroristi della strage di Parigi sino al porto di Brindisi,ma i francesi mai condivisero o segnalarono tra i sospetti jihadisti elementi già a loro ben noti per legami con l'isis; solo dopo la strage di novembre "decisero" che forse era il caso di "attivarsi energicamente " )... Onestamente Perplesso mi fanno più paura questi cosiddetti "tutore dell'ordine" ....


----------



## banshee (24 Marzo 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Perfetto, però c'è sempre la mela marcia ( Belgio ) che si ritrova "riconsegnato" ( dalla Turchia ) un tizio ( segnalato ) che arriva dalla Siria e lo lascia a piede libero... finchè non gli piazza una bomba. Penso all'unione europea... posso capire che gli interessi economici ( e tutte le liti da cortile che ogni giorno nascono tra i vari stati membri ) siano considerati " uber alles " , ma qui si sta parlando di vite umane ( non c'è collaborazione tra le varie intelligence europee, i nostri servizi "tracciarono" il percorso di due dei terroristi della strage di Parigi sino al porto di Brindisi,ma i francesi mai condivisero o segnalarono tra i sospetti jihadisti elementi già a loro ben noti per legami con l'isis; solo dopo la strage di novembre "decisero" che forse era il caso di "attivarsi energicamente " )... Onestamente Perplesso mi fanno più paura questi cosiddetti "tutore dell'ordine" ....


quotissimo.


----------



## perplesso (24 Marzo 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Perfetto, però c'è sempre la mela marcia ( Belgio ) che si ritrova "riconsegnato" ( dalla Turchia ) un tizio ( segnalato ) che arriva dalla Siria e lo lascia a piede libero... finchè non gli piazza una bomba. Penso all'unione europea... posso capire che gli interessi economici ( e tutte le liti da cortile che ogni giorno nascono tra i vari stati membri ) siano considerati " uber alles " , ma qui si sta parlando di vite umane ( non c'è collaborazione tra le varie intelligence europee, i nostri servizi "tracciarono" il percorso di due dei terroristi della strage di Parigi sino al porto di Brindisi,ma i francesi mai condivisero o segnalarono tra i sospetti jihadisti elementi già a loro ben noti per legami con l'isis; solo dopo la strage di novembre "decisero" che forse era il caso di "attivarsi energicamente " )... Onestamente Perplesso mi fanno più paura questi cosiddetti "tutore dell'ordine" ....


Non sono in grado di tutelare l'ordine.    abbiamo passato gli ultimi 25 anni ad inseguire i reati dei colletti bianchi.
cosa sicuramente da fare.     ma non l'unica.

io mi domando se Polizia e Carabinieri siano in grado di fronteggiare il problema, intendo proprio anche a livello di addestramento dei gradi più bassi.

perchè un Salah non è il piccolo spacciatore che in tasca ha un coltello.


----------



## brenin (24 Marzo 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> Non sono in grado di tutelare l'ordine.    abbiamo passato gli ultimi 25 anni ad inseguire i reati dei colletti bianchi.
> cosa sicuramente da fare.     ma non l'unica.
> 
> io mi domando se Polizia e Carabinieri siano in grado di fronteggiare il problema, intendo proprio anche a livello di addestramento dei gradi più bassi.
> ...


Sul livello di addestrmento di Polizia e Carabinieri non saprei cosa dire, di primo acchito ti direi di no,non lo ritengo un livello "tranquillizzante".
Però ritengo - opinione mia ovviamente - che la nostra intelligence e soprattutto le forze speciali di cui disponiamo ( Gis e Nocs ) non abbiano nulla da invidiare a tanti reparti speciali di altri paesi molto più "blasonati " a livello di media.
E comunque,ripensando ai sei mesi di Expo a Milano,non posso che ringraziare di cuore tutte quelle persone che nell'ombra,senza riflettori,interviste,talk show e quant'altro hanno svolto un lavoro a dir poco encomiabile. E naturalmente a chi,ogni giorno,lavora per la sicurezza "occulta" di tutti noi.


----------



## Nobody (24 Marzo 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Sul livello di addestrmento di Polizia e Carabinieri non saprei cosa dire, di primo acchito ti direi di no,non lo ritengo un livello "tranquillizzante".
> *Però ritengo - opinione mia ovviamente - che la nostra intelligence e soprattutto le forze speciali di cui disponiamo ( Gis e Nocs ) non abbiano nulla da invidiare a tanti reparti speciali di altri paesi molto più "blasonati " a livello di media.*
> E comunque,ripensando ai sei mesi di Expo a Milano,non posso che ringraziare di cuore tutte quelle persone che nell'ombra,senza riflettori,interviste,talk show e quant'altro hanno svolto un lavoro a dir poco encomiabile. E naturalmente a chi,ogni giorno,lavora per la sicurezza "occulta" di tutti noi.


Lo penso anch'io. Storicamente poi nei paesi mediorientali i nostri servizi sono molto abili nel muoversi. Senza contare l'ENI, che a quanto pare sembrerebbe essere il vero ministero degli esteri italiano.


----------



## oscuro (24 Marzo 2016)

*SI*



brenin ha detto:


> Sul livello di addestrmento di Polizia e Carabinieri non saprei cosa dire, di primo acchito ti direi di no,non lo ritengo un livello "tranquillizzante".
> Però ritengo - opinione mia ovviamente - che la nostra intelligence e soprattutto le forze speciali di cui disponiamo ( Gis e Nocs ) non abbiano nulla da invidiare a tanti reparti speciali di altri paesi molto più "blasonati " a livello di media.
> E comunque,ripensando ai sei mesi di Expo a Milano,non posso che ringraziare di cuore tutte quelle persone che nell'ombra,senza riflettori,interviste,talk show e quant'altro hanno svolto un lavoro a dir poco encomiabile. E naturalmente a chi,ogni giorno,lavora per la sicurezza "occulta" di tutti noi.


Nei fai una questione di addestramento?io ne faccio una questione di dotazioni,oltre che di addestramento.
Una volante è composta da due agenti,spesso il capo pattuglia è un operatore con 10 anni di servizio non di più.
Addestramento?qualche nozione di procedura penale e buon senso...e la buon sorte.Punto.
Questi hanno ak-47,una potenza di fuoco spaventosa,gl iagenti girano con le beretta parabbellum 91 fs di cosa parliamo?Si,nella volante c'è anche un m12 come dotazione di reparto,ma due agenti non addestrati contro combattenti di quel tipo? sarebbe un massacro.
La nostra intelligence?:rotfl::rotfl:forze speciali?arriverebbero comunque tardi. 
Prendersela con i tutori dell'ordine e davvero fuori luogo,davvero.


----------



## banshee (24 Marzo 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nei fai una questione di addestramento?io ne faccio una questione di dotazioni,oltre che di addestramento.
> Una volante è composta da due agenti,spesso il capo pattuglia è un operatore con 10 anni di servizio non di più.
> Addestramento?qualche nozione di procedura penale e buon senso...e la buon sorte.Punto.
> Questi hanno ak-47,una potenza di fuoco spaventosa,gl iagenti girano con le beretta parabbellum 91 fs di cosa parliamo?Si,nella volante c'è anche un m12 come dotazione di reparto,ma due agenti non addestrati contro combattenti di quel tipo? sarebbe un massacro.
> ...


quoto il neretto.

però la nostra intelligence male male non è...


----------



## oscuro (24 Marzo 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> quoto il neretto.
> 
> però la nostra intelligence male male non è...


Lasciamo stare....


----------



## brenin (24 Marzo 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nei fai una questione di addestramento?io ne faccio una questione di dotazioni,oltre che di addestramento.
> Una volante è composta da due agenti,spesso il capo pattuglia è un operatore con 10 anni di servizio non di più.
> Addestramento?qualche nozione di procedura penale e buon senso...e la buon sorte.Punto.
> Questi hanno ak-47,una potenza di fuoco spaventosa,gl iagenti girano con le beretta parabbellum 91 fs di cosa parliamo?Si,nella volante c'è anche un m12 come dotazione di reparto,ma due agenti non addestrati contro combattenti di quel tipo? sarebbe un massacro.
> ...


io non me la sono presa con i tutori dell'ordine, penso solo che tanti "mali" possano essere ( non tutti ovviamente ) prevenuti. dall'intelligence e dal buon senso ( o "naso" ) di chi magari fa pattuglia da decenni. sulle dotazioni lasciamo perdere... il ministro "competente" non si ricorda nemmeno le persone che ha espulso ( o quantomeno consegnato ad agenti di un altro paese ex Urss... ), che ti aspetti ?


----------



## oscuro (24 Marzo 2016)

*Si*



brenin ha detto:


> io non me la sono presa con i tutori dell'ordine, penso solo che tanti "mali" possano essere ( non tutti ovviamente ) prevenuti. dall'intelligence e dal buon senso ( o "naso" ) di chi magari fa pattuglia da decenni. sulle dotazioni lasciamo perdere... il ministro "competente" non si ricorda nemmeno le persone che ha espulso ( o quantomeno consegnato ad agenti di un altro paese ex Urss... ), che ti aspetti ?


Qui siamo in italia,io mi auguro vivamente che decidano di non colpire mai......
E si,e ricordo pure che ci son andati dimezzo due prefetti che si son presi una reponsabilità politica non loro,perchè il ministro non ricordava o non sapeva....
Io non mi aspetto davvero nulla.


----------



## brenin (24 Marzo 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Qui siamo in italia,io mi auguro vivamente che decidano di non colpire mai......
> E si,e ricordo pure che ci son andati dimezzo due prefetti che si son presi una reponsabilità politica non loro,perchè il ministro non ricordava o non sapeva....
> Io non mi aspetto davvero nulla.


Dimenticavo.... andrebbero anche riviste ( da anni ormai ) le regole d'ingaggio delle nostre forze dell'ordine. Non mi aspetto nulla nemmeno io.


----------



## oscuro (24 Marzo 2016)

*Si*



brenin ha detto:


> Dimenticavo.... andrebbero anche riviste ( da anni ormai ) le regole d'ingaggio delle nostre forze dell'ordine. Non mi aspetto nulla nemmeno io.


Ah,perchè tu pensi che ci siano regole d'ingaggio?:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (24 Marzo 2016)

non mi aspetto attacchi in Italia a breve.     tutto sommato abbiamo ancora una presenza islamica contenuta.

il problema sorgerà quando la presenza islamica qui diventerà maggiormente "pesante".


su addestramento, regole d'ingaggio e quant'altro pure io ho i miei dubbi sulla reale capacità delle nostre forze dell'ordine.   non per sfiducia.  tutt'altro.

credo veramente che i nostri agenti e carabinieri sarebbero mandati allo sbaraglio in caso di cellule attive.

quindi auguro che Renzi sia il solito piddino coniglio che si limita a fornire le basi e stop.   chè se gli viene l'attimo di granduer e comincia a mandare i bersaglieri in Libia siamo fottuti.


----------



## disincantata (24 Marzo 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> guarda questo video... i media cosa raccontano
> [video=youtube;CjQzmG1WdDc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjQzmG1WdDc[/video]



Ieri il Corsera ha ammesso di aver usato vecchi filmati e si e' scusato. 

Una  cosa peggiore pero' l'hanno detta ora al tg3.

Sembra che i due fratelli kamikaze  delle bombe in aeroporto, a giugno 2015 avessero filmato la centrale nucleare e pedinato  un dirigente, che di conseguenza avessero licenziato 70 dipendenti non 'trasparenti', sequestrato vari Pass e che da allora avessero tenuto sotto controllo serrato la centrale, cosa logica sempre, peccato non i due fratelli terroristi!

Si stenta a crederci,  soprattutto dopo il 13 novembre


----------



## Alessandra (24 Marzo 2016)

Anche io non penso che l'italia sia uno dei prossimi bersagli.  Invece sono seriamente preoccupata per Londra. 
Anche sul giornale di oggi (e sul sito viaggiare sicuri) parlano del regno unito come un Paese con alte probabilita' di attacco. 
Qui sono molto attenti e l'altro giorno a victoria station c'era polizia ovunque. 
Ma se decidono di attaccare,  la strage è inevitabile. 
Ci sono alcune stazioni di metro che all'ora di punta sono incredibilmente affollate.  Si fa addirittura la fila per entrare o per uscire in superficie.  E non ci sono controlli o metal detector  (e sarebbe impossibile farlo ) per entrare in metro.


----------



## banshee (24 Marzo 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Anche io non penso che l'italia sia uno dei prossimi bersagli.  Invece sono seriamente preoccupata per Londra.
> Anche sul giornale di oggi (e sul sito viaggiare sicuri) parlano del regno unito come un Paese con alte probabilita' di attacco.
> Qui sono molto attenti e l'altro giorno a victoria station c'era polizia ovunque.
> Ma se decidono di attaccare,  la strage è inevitabile.
> Ci sono alcune stazioni di metro che all'ora di punta sono incredibilmente affollate.  Si fa addirittura la fila per entrare o per uscire in superficie.  E non ci sono controlli o metal detector  (e sarebbe impossibile farlo ) per entrare in metro.


Eh ho visto, sono passata a Victoria alle 17 era veramente un delirio. 
I metal detector e i controlli non ci sono nemmeno qui, la fermata di Termini è tipo Victoria per capirci, due linee di metro, stazione treni etc un delirio di gente sempre.
Ma pure per strada. L'altro ieri camminavo per viale Giulio Cesare, è la parallela di piazza Risorgimento (il Vaticano) e c era un fiume di gente. E pensavo, "uno ha uno zainetto esplosivo qui, fa un inferno".
Non siamo assolutamente preparati...ma chi lo è..?


----------



## Alessandra (24 Marzo 2016)

Io passo spesso a Victoria alle 17. Un bordello. 
E' vero....nessuno è preparato.  Puoi mettere quanta polizia vuoi,  ma non puoi controllare nelle tasche della gente che passa. 
Comunque londra mi preoccupa seriamente. ...


----------



## brenin (29 Marzo 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Tu che li conosci abbastanza, che idea ti sei fatto dello zar e più in generale della politica estera russa?


Penso che lo zar voglia drasticamente ridimensionare l'area di influenza americana nel mondo.... e devo dire che tassello dopo tassello - per ora - ci sta riuscendo. Ma penso che uno dei suoi più importanti obiettivi sia quello di "minare" ( leggi anche recidere ) il cordone ombelicale ( leggi anche - in alcuni casi - servilismo di diversi stati europei ) che ancora lega la vecchia Europa e gli USA. E se ci riuscisse ( visto che siamo i suoi "vicini" ) sarebbe un colpo magistrale ( pensa alle reazioni europee alle sanzioni imposte dagli USA a suo tempo... ).


----------



## perplesso (29 Marzo 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Penso che lo zar voglia drasticamente ridimensionare l'area di influenza americana nel mondo.... e devo dire che tassello dopo tassello - per ora - ci sta riuscendo. Ma penso che uno dei suoi più importanti obiettivi sia quello di "minare" ( leggi anche recidere ) il cordone ombelicale ( leggi anche - in alcuni casi - servilismo di diversi stati europei ) che ancora lega la vecchia Europa e gli USA. E se ci riuscisse ( visto che siamo i suoi "vicini" ) sarebbe un colpo magistrale ( pensa alle reazioni europee alle sanzioni imposte dagli USA a suo tempo... ).


deve  riuscire a sistemare i rapporti con la Polonia e gli stati baltici.  fatto questo, si prende tutta l'Europa dell'est e pure la Grecia.


----------



## brenin (29 Marzo 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> deve  riuscire a sistemare i rapporti con la Polonia e gli stati baltici.  fatto questo, si prende tutta l'Europa dell'est e pure la Grecia.


Polonia ed il "trio" baltico sono poca cosa,non lo vedo un ostacolo insormontabile.... non ho letto da nessuna parte,sino ad ora, cosa potrebbe succedere nel caso venisse a mancare Putin... chi potrebbe succedergli ?


----------



## perplesso (29 Marzo 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Polonia ed il "trio" baltico sono poca cosa,non lo vedo un ostacolo insormontabile.... non ho letto da nessuna parte,sino ad ora, cosa potrebbe succedere nel caso venisse a mancare Putin... chi potrebbe succedergli ?


Medvedev o come si scrive nell'immediato.   nel medio periodo boh.


----------



## brenin (29 Marzo 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> Medvedev o come si scrive nell'immediato.   nel medio periodo boh.


Su Medvedev ho qualche dubbio che sappia "gestire" gli oligarchi.... il boh invece ( che condivido ) è estremamente preoccupante....


----------



## perplesso (29 Marzo 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Su Medvedev ho qualche dubbio che sappia "gestire" gli oligarchi.... il boh invece ( che condivido ) è estremamente preoccupante....


il problema dell'autocrazia è che quando viene a mancare il leader, solitamente dietro ci sta solo il deserto.

non so se Putin stia già pensando ad una successione.  credo di no.


----------



## brenin (29 Marzo 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> il problema dell'autocrazia è che quando viene a mancare il leader, solitamente dietro ci sta solo il deserto.
> 
> non so se Putin stia già pensando ad una successione.  credo di no.


Anch'io credo di no, nessun leader "forte" sovietico l'ha mai fatto,sapendo che rischi avrebbe corso.... se solo si immaginasse una cosa del genere non ti dico cosa potrebbe scatenarsi,secondo me ( perchè il fatto verrebbe "letto" come debolezza, e con gli slavi è consigliabile - il passato insegna - non mostrare mai certe "debolezze" nè in pubblico nè in privato ).


----------



## Nobody (31 Marzo 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> deve  riuscire a sistemare i rapporti con la Polonia e gli stati baltici.  fatto questo, si prende tutta l'Europa dell'est e pure la Grecia.


Non sarebbe male pure Istanbul... le tre Roma riunite, Mosca, Costantinopoli e l'Urbe :umiledue:


----------



## perplesso (31 Marzo 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Non sarebbe male pure Istanbul... le tre Roma riunite, Mosca, Costantinopoli e l'Urbe :umiledue:


i turchi lasciali stare dove sono, l'è mej


----------



## Nobody (31 Marzo 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> i turchi lasciali stare dove sono, l'è mej


Ho detto Costantinopoli, i turchi li si ributta a mare come a Lepanto


----------



## perplesso (31 Marzo 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ho detto Costantinopoli, i turchi li si ributta a mare come a Lepanto


la vedo lunga riprendere la penisola di Gallipoli e tutti i Dardanelli, ma se tu hai tempo e pazienza, vedo di recuperare il necessario per i fuochi d'artificio


----------



## perplesso (1 Aprile 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Anch'io credo di no, nessun leader "forte" sovietico l'ha mai fatto,sapendo che rischi avrebbe corso.... se solo si immaginasse una cosa del genere non ti dico cosa potrebbe scatenarsi,secondo me ( perchè il fatto verrebbe "letto" come debolezza, e con gli slavi è consigliabile - il passato insegna - non mostrare mai certe "debolezze" nè in pubblico nè in privato ).


http://www.ilgiornale.it/news/mondo/putin-e-lultimo-dei-romanov-pronti-riportare-zar-1241447.html


----------



## bettypage (1 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> http://www.ilgiornale.it/news/mondo/putin-e-lultimo-dei-romanov-pronti-riportare-zar-1241447.html


Ma il senso delle monarchie nel 2016???boh


----------



## perplesso (1 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma il senso delle monarchie nel 2016???boh


in una nazione naturalmente autocratica come la Russia è la soluzione più sensata.


----------



## bettypage (1 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> in una nazione naturalmente autocratica come la Russia è la soluzione più sensata.


Tu dici? Mi sembra anacronistico boh


----------



## perplesso (1 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Tu dici? Mi sembra anacronistico boh


nah.   è anacronistico credere alla democrazia occidentale.  ormai.


----------



## perplesso (6 Aprile 2016)

http://www.ilgiornale.it/news/mondo/russia-scacco-nato-cooperazione-militare-laustria-1242977.html


----------



## brenin (7 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> in una nazione naturalmente autocratica come la Russia è la soluzione più sensata.


Non concordo.... oramai è troppo tardi, lo "zar"  già ce l'hanno.... a che pro un altro ? Farebbe meglio a restare dov'è, a mio avviso, e forse a (ri)studiare la storia del suo paese.


----------



## perplesso (7 Aprile 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Non concordo.... oramai è troppo tardi, lo "zar"  già ce l'hanno.... a che pro un altro ? Farebbe meglio a restare dov'è, a mio avviso, e forse a (ri)studiare la storia del suo paese.


la cosa è collegata al discorso che si faceva sul dopo Putin.   ovvio che fino a che è in gamba lui, nema problema.

ma anche Putin non è immortale, una dinastia che ha dato guide importanti alla Russia risolverebbe il dilemma del dopo Vladimir.

ovvio che sia il Romanov che la sua famiglia possono mano a mano rientrare nello spirito di una moderna famiglia regnante, chè dal tempo di Nicola II è passato non solo un secolo in senso strettamente temporale.


----------



## brenin (7 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> la cosa è collegata al discorso che si faceva sul dopo Putin.   ovvio che fino a che è in gamba lui, nema problema.
> 
> ma anche Putin non è immortale, una dinastia che ha dato guide importanti alla Russia risolverebbe il dilemma del dopo Vladimir.
> 
> ovvio che sia il Romanov che la sua famiglia possono mano a mano rientrare nello spirito di una moderna famiglia regnante, chè dal tempo di Nicola II è passato non solo un secolo in senso strettamente temporale.


Perplesso sul fatto che i Romanov abbiano dato guide importanti alla Russia non discuto,ma bisogna anche considerare che la loro ottusa "cecità" ha provocato la rivoluzione. E ti garantisco che solo quando il livello di sopportazione,dolore,miseria e disperazione è al limite il popolo russo si rivolta. E loro ( i Romanov ) sono arrivati a tanto ( " Le anime morte " di Gogol ritrae con sagace umorismo e sarcasmo la vita dei servi della gleba sotto il dominio zarista ).


----------



## perplesso (7 Aprile 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Perplesso sul fatto che i Romanov abbiano dato guide importanti alla Russia non discuto,ma bisogna anche considerare che la loro ottusa "cecità" ha provocato la rivoluzione. E ti garantisco che solo quando il livello di sopportazione,dolore,miseria e disperazione è al limite il popolo russo si rivolta. E loro ( i Romanov ) sono arrivati a tanto ( " Le anime morte " di Gogol ritrae con sagace umorismo e sarcasmo la vita dei servi della gleba sotto il dominio zarista ).


per questo dico che gli aspiranti alla corona, devono studiarsi la storia degli ultimi 150 anni almeno della Russia.  per capire come sia stato possibile perdere il trono.

Tanto salvo cataclisimi Putin al potere ci resta ancora un bel pò.    hanno tutto il tempo.   ma lo stesso varrebbe anche per gli Asburgo.

A proposito leggevo ieri di un consistente avvicinamento tra Vienna e Mosca a livello di collaborazione anche militare.   considerando la Slovenia una dipendenza dell'Austria ormai, trovo curioso che a 100 anni dalla Prima Guerra, 2 dei 3 Imperi Centrali siano di nuovo allineati.

che sia finalmente arrivata l'ora di un riassetto europeo?


----------



## bettypage (7 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> per questo dico che gli aspiranti alla corona, devono studiarsi la storia degli ultimi 150 anni almeno della Russia.  per capire come sia stato possibile perdere il trono.
> 
> Tanto salvo cataclisimi Putin al potere ci resta ancora un bel pò.    hanno tutto il tempo.   ma lo stesso varrebbe anche per gli Asburgo.
> 
> ...


E cosa auspichiamo come nuovo riassetto?


----------



## perplesso (7 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> E cosa auspichiamo come nuovo riassetto?


una riforma del Consiglio di Sicurezza dell'ONU chè parvemi ridicolo che la Francia abbia ancora un seggio permanente con diritto di veto per una guerra che, militarmente parlando, sul campo ha perso.
Prendere coscienza che il mondo è almeno tripolare (non solo USA ma anche Cina e Russia)

una revizione dell'UE, chè parimenti parvemi chiaro che i paesi dell'Est più Austria e Slovenia si stanno spostando sempre più lontano da Bruxelles.    e aggiungerei anche la Grecia al novero, per evidenti motivi, anche se magari Eratò saprebbe essere più precisa di me.

insomma o l'UE la smette di essere un'unione di banchieri e ragionieri e comincia a muoversi da Confederazione politica rispettosa delle specificità nazionali oppure possiamo anche archiviarla, visto che palesemente non è in grado di garantire la sicurezza dei cittadini.

chè il Patto di Visegrad è il feto di un'unione alternativa all'UE di nazioni europee se ciò non fosse chiaro.


----------



## bettypage (7 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> una riforma del Consiglio di Sicurezza dell'ONU chè parvemi ridicolo che la Francia abbia ancora un seggio permanente con diritto di veto per una guerra che, militarmente parlando, sul campo ha perso.
> Prendere coscienza che il mondo è almeno tripolare (non solo USA ma anche Cina e Russia)
> 
> una revizione dell'UE, chè parimenti parvemi chiaro che i paesi dell'Est più Austria e Slovenia si stanno spostando sempre più lontano da Bruxelles.    e aggiungerei anche la Grecia al novero, per evidenti motivi, anche se magari Eratò saprebbe essere più precisa di me.
> ...


Che l 'Europa abbia fallito mi sembra abbastanza evidente,basare l unione sulla moneta unica mi pare pochino ma è processo ormai irreversibile. Sono d accordo con te che sia troppo intenta a far il banchiere mentre intorno cambia il mondo. Se posso aggiungere vedo un'America stanca e incapace


----------



## perplesso (7 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Che l 'Europa abbia fallito mi sembra abbastanza evidente,basare l unione sulla moneta unica mi pare pochino ma è processo ormai irreversibile. Sono d accordo con te che sia troppo intenta a far il banchiere mentre intorno cambia il mondo. Se posso aggiungere vedo un'America stanca e incapace


di irreversibile c'è solo la morte.     nel momento in cui collassa l'UE, pure la banconota torna ad essere un rettangolo di carta colorata senza valore.


----------



## brenin (7 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> una riforma del Consiglio di Sicurezza dell'ONU chè parvemi ridicolo che la Francia abbia ancora un seggio permanente con diritto di veto per una guerra che, militarmente parlando, sul campo ha perso.
> Prendere coscienza che il mondo è almeno tripolare (non solo USA ma anche Cina e Russia)
> 
> una revizione dell'UE, chè parimenti parvemi chiaro che i paesi dell'Est più Austria e Slovenia si stanno spostando sempre più lontano da Bruxelles.    e aggiungerei anche la Grecia al novero, per evidenti motivi, anche se magari Eratò saprebbe essere più precisa di me.
> ...


A riprova che l'Unione europea esista solo sulla carta, in Olanda ieri un referendum ha bocciato l'accordo di associazione tra Ue ed Ucraina ( http://www.ilsole24ore.com/art/mond...atura-070351.shtml?uuid=ACUD1o2C&refresh_ce=1 ).
I banksters di Francoforte non si rendono conto che siedono su almeno una decina di polveriere, GB in primis ( vedremo a giugno come voteranno... ); inoltre bisogna sottolineare che i livelli di concambio iniziale con l'euro furono miratamente penalizzanti per alcuni paesi ( sud Europa per capirci ) i cui bilanci statali non mostravano indici particolarmente brillanti. Ma l'aspetto "politico" prevalse e tuttora prevale sulla determinazione delle politiche economico/finanziarie da seguire, con i risultati ( suscettibili di ulteriori peggioramenti ) che tutti vediamo . E da ultimo, sempre in tema economico finanziario,mettiamoci pure la ciliegina dei cinque paesi Brics ( dai quali dipendiamo a livello energetico ) il cui Pil si sta sempre più avvicinando a quello dei paesi membri del G7. Almeno facessero bene almeno  i ragionieri.... 
Sulla sicurezza dei cittadini il velo pietoso da stendere deve necessariamente tramutarsi in un lenzuolo  di gigantesche dimensioni !


----------



## brenin (7 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Che l 'Europa abbia fallito mi sembra abbastanza evidente,basare l unione sulla moneta unica mi pare pochino ma è processo ormai irreversibile. Sono d accordo con te che sia troppo intenta a far il banchiere mentre intorno cambia il mondo. Se posso aggiungere *vedo un'America stanca e incapace*



 Verissimo, ma come pensì andrà a finire alle presidenziali ?


----------



## bettypage (7 Aprile 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Verissimo, ma come pensì andrà a finire alle presidenziali ?


Non so fare una previsione, certo che un Donald Trump non mi mette ottimismo come politico


----------



## Nobody (7 Aprile 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Verissimo, ma come pensì andrà a finire alle presidenziali ?


male, chiunque dei due vincerà...


----------



## bettypage (7 Aprile 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> male, chiunque dei due vincerà...


Diciamolo  che non ci sarà una ventata di freschezza


----------



## brenin (7 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Diciamolo  che non ci sarà una ventata di freschezza


Fosse solo per una mancata ventata di freschezza.... mi auguro che non ci coinvolgano in qualche loro "iniziativa" e che riescano almeno a mitigare i danni dei disastri fatti sin ora. Ma forse è utopia....


----------



## bettypage (7 Aprile 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Fosse solo per una mancata ventata di freschezza.... mi auguro che non ci coinvolgano in qualche loro "iniziativa" e che riescano almeno a mitigare i danni dei disastri fatti sin ora. Ma forse è utopia....


Alludi al isis? Gli è scappata un attimo la situazione di mano in effetti.


----------



## Nobody (7 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Diciamolo  che non ci sarà una ventata di freschezza


Poco ma sicuro...  Chiunque dei due, riuscirà nell'impresa di farci rimpiangere l'attuale nobel per la pace...


----------



## brenin (7 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Alludi al isis? Gli è scappata un attimo la situazione di mano in effetti.


Isis,Ucraina,Libia.... le situazioni a loro scappano non di rado di mano....


----------



## brenin (7 Aprile 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Poco ma sicuro...  Chiunque dei due, riuscirà nell'impresa di farci rimpiangere l'attuale nobel per la pace...


su quel Nobel ci sarebbe da discutere, ma molto..... 
temo che tu abbia ragione sui due candidati, sempre che candidino Trump....


----------



## Nobody (7 Aprile 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> *su quel Nobel ci sarebbe da discutere, ma molto.*....
> temo che tu abbia ragione sui due candidati, sempre che candidino Trump....


Direi proprio di si 
Se i repubblicani vogliono avere qualche possibilità dovranno candidarlo... a meno che non preferiscano la Clinton presidente, cosa non da escludersi a priori. Trump è odiato dall'establishment del suo partito.


----------



## perplesso (7 Aprile 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Poco ma sicuro...  Chiunque dei due, riuscirà nell'impresa di farci rimpiangere l'attuale nobel per la pace...


impossibile.  uno peggio di Obama è fisicamente impossibile.

persino io saprei fare meglio.


----------



## brenin (7 Aprile 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Direi proprio di si
> Se i repubblicani vogliono avere qualche possibilità dovranno candidarlo... a meno che non preferiscano la Clinton presidente, cosa non da escludersi a priori. Trump è odiato dall'establishment del suo partito.


Comunque vada,se ne vedranno delle belle....se mi avessero detto 30 anni fa che sarebbero finiti così ( come candidati e non solo ) non ci avrei mai creduto. E quello che ancora non capisco,nei Dem, come possano candidare la Clinton quando ancora oggi i pagano le conseguenze della deregulation finanziaria ( leggi Junk bonds,mutui sub prime, derivati,comuni falliti per operazioni speculative...) scriteriata voluta da Bill. Mi sono appena rivisto ieri sera il film " La grande scommessa " , proprio sullo scandalo dei mutui sub prime, da non perdere.


----------



## brenin (7 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> impossibile.  uno peggio di Obama è fisicamente impossibile.
> 
> persino io saprei fare meglio.


Perplesso aspetta, con lo zio Sam ci si deve aspettare di tutto....


----------



## Nobody (7 Aprile 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Comunque vada,se ne vedranno delle belle....se mi avessero detto 30 anni fa che sarebbero finiti così ( come candidati e non solo ) non ci avrei mai creduto. *E quello che ancora non capisco,nei Dem, come possano candidare la Clinton* *quando ancora oggi i pagano le conseguenze della deregulation finanziaria ( leggi Junk bonds,mutui sub prime, derivati,comuni falliti per operazioni speculative...) scriteriata voluta da Bill.* Mi sono appena rivisto ieri sera il film " La grande scommessa " , proprio sullo scandalo dei mutui sub prime, da non perdere.


Infatti. Per non parlare della politica estera aggressiva della signora, al confronto l'attuale presidente è un gandhiano :singleeye:


----------



## perplesso (7 Aprile 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Comunque vada,se ne vedranno delle belle....se mi avessero detto 30 anni fa che sarebbero finiti così ( come candidati e non solo ) non ci avrei mai creduto. E quello che ancora non capisco,nei Dem, come possano candidare la Clinton quando ancora oggi i pagano le conseguenze della deregulation finanziaria ( leggi Junk bonds,mutui sub prime, derivati,comuni falliti per operazioni speculative...) scriteriata voluta da Bill.





brenin ha detto:


> Perplesso aspetta, con lo zio Sam ci si deve aspettare di tutto....


I Democratici, negli USA come in Italia, sono diventati il braccio armato delle lobby finanziarie.   e non è complottismo questo, basta leggersi i nomi dei finanziatori nonchè le parentele più o meno pericolose dei Clinton,dei Renzi e dei Boschi.

per quel riguarda i Repubblicani negli USA, la situazione sembra sempre più simile alla metà del XIX secolo quando la crisi del partito Whig portò alla nascita ed all'ascesa del GOP.   solo che allora il GOP come primo candidato presidente presentava un certo Abraham Lincoln.

oggi il GOP agonizzante potrebbe essere soppiantato dal partito Livertario, solo che 1-i Libertari non hanno un candidato col carisma di un LIncoln, al massimo hanno presentato un Ron Paul, che non aveva quella padronanza dei media che oggi è necessaria e 2-rispetto alla metà del XIX secolo presentarsi con l'intento di smantellare il sistema di Warfare costruito nei decenni significa avere tutti contro.   ma tutti tutti.

quindi ci sta che l'unico che riesca a smarcarsi sia un soggetto totalmente ingestibile come Trump, che ha il vantaggio di potersi pagare una campagna presidenziale di tasca sua e tutto sommato ben poco da perdere.


----------



## Nobody (7 Aprile 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> impossibile.  uno peggio di Obama è fisicamente impossibile.
> 
> persino io saprei fare meglio.


Quando vedrai all'opera uno dei due, ti ricrederai...


----------



## perplesso (7 Aprile 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Quando vedrai all'opera uno dei due, ti ricrederai...


dunque,se vince la Clinton, io so già di dover investire in azioni di aziende di pompe funebri, perchè questa è veramente in grado di portarci il Daesh sotto casa.

Se vince Trump, quantomeno ho il brivido dell'imprevisto.  nel senso che chissà che cosa gli direbbe di fare la sua testa.


----------



## bettypage (7 Aprile 2016)

I veri problemi a mio modesto avviso sono arrivati quando la politica ha cominciato ad occuparsi di finanza e non di politiche ecomiche


----------



## brenin (7 Aprile 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> *I veri problemi *a mio modesto avviso *sono arrivati quando la politica ha cominciato ad occuparsi di finanza e non di politiche ecomiche*


Straquoto.


----------

